# Rate the above Avatar



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rate the avatar that is above your post.

use the 1-10 scale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

From a 1-10 scale from 10 being the highest I would say 8.5


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd give it a 6


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

9-Slyths are pretty awesome.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Seriously? Only a 5? That was a painfully detailed pixel made in Photoshop that was a present from a friend. Ah well, I guess anime's not everybody's thing.

My rating: 6


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8.7987678936


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.4


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

009


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

10 - very cool


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

8. Very pretty and it's nice to know what people look like (I'm assuming that's a picture of you, Maid Marian?)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.3


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Same, 6 again


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.9


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5.965485132189321648945313216498765613548449419194


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.4


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5.9654851321893216489453132164987656135484494191


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.40


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8.5


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

9


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9, kick up those heels.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.50


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8.5


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

9 - I love Disney.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9 - cause he made it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8.864205011


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8.864205011


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

9.0


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

10.0


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8.5


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10 - very sunny


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.501


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

7


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

4


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8.8484516516516484415213546


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.401


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

7


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

10! you have the best avatar ive seen fairyxo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.5


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8.8181811656681864


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

7.5


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

7.999


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

666


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

5.55


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

7

Better than the one you had yesterday


----------



## Wowzers (Jan 14, 2009)

0 :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.50


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Wowzers said:


> 0 :b


:cry

7


----------



## Wowzers (Jan 14, 2009)

MsShyKenz said:


> :cry
> 
> 7


:teeth


----------



## Madison87 (Feb 27, 2009)

5: Scary!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

4


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

9
I've never been able to figure out what or who that is, but it's always made me laugh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's exactly the point! 

8. Extra points because I like that it has your name.


----------



## Madison87 (Feb 27, 2009)

7: You'll gain 3 points if you explain it to me! :lol


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

10

Aww, very cute.


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Cypress said:


> 10
> 
> Aww, very cute.


:eek
:no
:lol

(Also, Cyp you get a 9)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.51


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

4


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.01


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2.01


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

.62533


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, a one ok.

1.0


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

6.8


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

7


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

6.. because I like the leg pose. lol. but cant really see much in it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8
because it looks like somekind of pastry and i've got a sweet tooth.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.50


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

9.5


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

9

I love the pinup pictures.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

8.7 - Interesting flower shot


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

8. It's a memorable kind of one.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

4 I don't get it. *prepares for bad score*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

9. ooh pretty flower. Looks like it's in a botanic garden, with a label in the bottom left?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8.45484914516516849849123


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9 - mario fox suit !


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

8 - nice pic, but I am wondering about the lack of a star wars theme lol - what's the label say?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. It's Sesshomaru, and I love Inuyasha, so yeah. =P


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.80


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

8.99987772821

Close to being awesome


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

10 

I loved Cobain.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

8. Cute.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

7

And for the next one who'll rate my avatar, can you even identify what it represents?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

7.181818. Kinda stylish.

What it represents? Haven't a clue. Stylised red bird or possibly mythical creature with the letters SR on it. Go on, tell us!

And can you identify the bird in mine?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Madison_Rose said:


> What it represents? Haven't a clue. Stylised red bird or possibly mythical creature with the letters SR on it. Go on, tell us!


That red eagle is the corporate logo for Sturm, Ruger, & Co., the largest gun maker in America.



Madison_Rose said:


> And can you identify the bird in mine?


I have no idea, but apparently some bird that can be found near water.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

7


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow...a one eyed thing....not sure what that is???

But, I do like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A high 8!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8 - woot penny the pin up


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

8 for good composition


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

6 ^ scary looking


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't know if I'm really good at rating other avatars, but I'll give it a 7.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

purpleice-I shall give you a 9-for timeliness and sparkle!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

9


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

9. I quite like it.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

9 - what's in the bottle?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

9 for awesome rockstar-ness.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9, pretty girl in glasses


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

4


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

3.14159


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I want to eat it.
Is it food?

3.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

3, but only cause I don't know what it is.

(... mine's Vincent Price painted by Matthew Gray Gubler)


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

you skipped me! 

try again


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

No, I was talking about yours.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Edited..

Somehow I missed your little description, that brings it up to a nine and a half.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

10!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10
I like what it has to say.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Howdy. I'll give you a 7.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Five


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

10

:lol


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

9, it's cute!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

10 because it made me actually laugh out loud. Oh HP.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Bellatrix/Narcissa is one of my favourite femmeslash ships, I love femmeslash blackcest.

4


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

9, 'cause I can't figure out what the pink thing is.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

8 because I thought it was a statue of a hindu god at first then I realized it was just weird


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

7 - cute cow


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

8/10

Very dignified, and classy.

But i think that hat is a bit big for her!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

10/10 because it makes me laugh! I like King of the Hill!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10 ... Carebaers !!!! Stare !!!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6 for cuteness


----------



## NegativeCreep23 (Mar 31, 2009)

7


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5, thats just scary


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

7.5


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

Kind of looks like weird Al Yankovic...but he's pretty cool I guess, so I'll give it a 7.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't read any of the text, so 5/10


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

5 because i dont know what it is lol..


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8 cute!


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

5


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^ 8

Looks like Chuck Norris.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol 8! I love that picture.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

5


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

10 for HPness.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

9

any avatar with a liquor bottle in it deserves a 9+
i hope it's liquor anyway


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

6, 8 if you designed it yourself.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> 6, 8 if you designed it yourself.


designed and photoshopped myself 

8 - aliens are cool


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10

jedi...nuff said.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll give it an 8


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

5, I like it but the text is blurry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.4


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

6


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

5


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

pi 

3.1415 

(brain cant remember anymore, but i could remember to the 7th decimal back in my school days. lol)
nah, i'd give it about a 7.5, very pretty and well composed avatar. would rate higher if the quality was higher, but thats because i love high quality images, as photography is a passion of mine (stop rambling, rob..)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.01256489524256


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

8


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

6.2


----------



## calexandre (Apr 10, 2009)

meow


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

8


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

10. Lovely.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

7
is that eminem?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nope.

You also get a 10, because it's a picture of very nice picture of you. I actually checked your profile to see if it was before rating.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

3.12


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.45626587458965


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7 who are they?

i changed mine.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

InCuBuS  

7.5236548877


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

7


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

7.5


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8.5


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump

i give myself 10


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

10 x]


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

8


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

6 because I can't really read the first word. I think it's making, but still.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

4


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ fairyxo 10


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ 10


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

6, give or take 4


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

9.99~

:tiptoe

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

6.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

-3

nah, made me chuckle  8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.4485644784961698489


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Kind of Scary... 3.14159265

Nahh, you can have a 7


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8.2


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6


----------



## EriaTarka (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd say, 7. It's interesting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ EriaTarka is pretty
i rate her a 10


----------



## EriaTarka (Apr 25, 2009)

thank youu, and those are some awesome yellow sunglasses lol - 10


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10

awesome pic.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

hmmm... 7. interesting.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10 cute


----------



## EriaTarka (Apr 25, 2009)

Logan X - Thanks


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

9


----------



## ECS Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

9


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

8 for the humour factor.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10 for posting a pic of yourself


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

10 interesting avatar!
and I feel bad rating under 10 for anybody =)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

9. It's unique and helped me recognize your username really fast when you joined.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

5


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

5


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

9, I like twiggy.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

7


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

10, if that's her


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

lol that's the woman who played bellatrix lestrange in the harry potter movies.
she was in sweeney todd too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

9
it's stylish.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

8, I like the art


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

8

looks pretty cool from a distance, almost looks like a totem pole. then up close it looks like a brotha poppin out the water!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

4


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

7.98445516


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

9
I know it's a signer, but he kinda reminds me of brandon lee


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

7


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ten again


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

7


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ 8


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ 10 ... my own photography !


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

5^ I can't tell what it is


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

its too small uh ?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

hmmmm....one.six


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

To get in the "swing" of things, i'll give you a 7.5


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

10 I am a huge x men fan and I love logan/wolverine. 


*don't be too harsh about my avatar :b*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Seven? Is that okay?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5

^ maybe time for an upgrade


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8. 
starwars figurines, right? I think i see yoda in there, and maybe r2d2...



Hellosunshine said:


> 10 I am a huge x men fan and I love logan/wolverine.


aww but it's not wolverine 
It's Guts, the main character from an Manga/Anime called *Berserk.*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Logan X said:


> 8.
> starwars figurines, right? I think i see yoda in there, and maybe r2d2...


^ 8 for logan X

yes star wars miniature figurines. its Luke, r2d, and Princess Leia.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TorLin said:


> 5
> 
> ^ maybe time for an upgrade


But I love my avatar   And I like that it doesn't change. Why does everyone think it is so lame?

7 because too small to see the figurines well


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Perfect 7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.47744587445874


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

7.3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8.5
what kind of statue is it?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

8.1 because I like yellow faces.



Logan X said:


> what kind of statue is it?


I wish I knew, I just randomly found it online.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

8.74

I think its a human statue. no yes i am (not) being stupid.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8 it makes me want to boogie :boogie


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

7. What are those figurines?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ 7 ... to dark.

i changed mine.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.505244585


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

8


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.89895954941


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

2


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

3


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7 . rather cool effect. brotha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*bump
^ i give myself a 10, cause I rock !


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

5


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

8


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7 kinda cool


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

0 Because you don't have one


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

7


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

8


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

6


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

4


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lilly gave me a four... how dare she....?

lilly gets a zero. hows that? lol lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

6


----------



## dongiovanni (Jan 31, 2009)

8.2


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

5


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8 pretty flower


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.4505859855242


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9 cause its peter from Family Guy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* bump thread *

^ i give myself a 10, cause Afro Samurai Rules !
"My Aim is Only Dew Forward"


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

3/10

A black blob and some illegible text. It doesn't really appeal to me.

Edit: Ah, Afro Samurai whatever that may be.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

7


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.5


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.89584258212845


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

7.52342345661


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.854263544852153


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

3

You'd get more points if I had any idea what it was. Looks like some sort of statue.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.0256829698


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.545855


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

6.7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.52548462615


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

7.555555555555


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.2620148212063


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

6.7429678


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

5.555


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8.977989877655562347


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9.87654321


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

6.9999999999995999929999995999999999999999


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.50225418


----------



## John Paul (Jun 19, 2009)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.051051502


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

9.05 - because guitars are awesome


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.05625256


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10, because it's a PRS.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

7.5


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.056210


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7 ... Rock on !


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.56969816526


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

77


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

5


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.118589254


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

7.555555555501


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> 3


ouch! poor spike wont like that score.

4.5


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

8.5



Logan X said:


> ouch! poor spike wont like that score.
> 
> 4.5


That rating was aimed at my previous avatar. Spike Spiegel's honor remains in tact! And speaking of avatars, I just changed mine again.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.58478415


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

dang I guess most people don't like aliens 

8


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

6


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

8.1


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

7.5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.4250156


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

3/10

I don't really like Family Guy.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.925184


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8

ive changed mine


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

4.5


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

7. (It's cute) LOL


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ 8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.0215552


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

6.666666666666666


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.42663023


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

7.0


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.945


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

.024 ha, just kidding, NOT


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.5625


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

5. :]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2.896745


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

5


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.958542


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

12


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

6


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

4


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.104125


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 3.5625


Aww! Boo hiss! i give yours a - 0.2222221


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

6


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

5


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

oh yeah?! well...2 for you!
no, i'm kidding. I bestow upon you a 6, since zelda fairies are cool.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

I rate Efsee's avatar at 7. I like anime and they make the perfect avatar portraits. They tend to stand out and project the poster's personality.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

MoonFire ... 8! LOVE it, as I feel like I am always up in the clouds!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.012964


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Efsee said:


> oh yeah?! well...2 for you!
> no, i'm kidding. I bestow upon you a 6, since zelda fairies are cool.


Haha  Thanks...I thought we were suppose to be mean and give low scores?:um

Hmmm Maven...I bestow your frog a 6.24322534 since I used to have stationary with him on it...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6.66 What is it? My best guess is some sort of fish.:stu


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

6 for the lobster looking thingy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

7. You lose a point for the pink bow. We all know that aliens do not adorn themselves with such items. You can't take over the world wearing a bow -- nobody takes something so cute seriously.



LoneLioness said:


> 6 for the lobster looking thingy


That's an eagle and it's the corporate logo for Sturm, Ruger & Co., America's largest gun maker. Note the S and R that meld together on it. More commonly known as just Ruger.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> 7. You lose a point for the pink bow. We all know that aliens do not adorn themselves with such items. You can't take over the world wearing a bow -- nobody takes something so cute seriously.


 But I needed something to feel feminine,I mean aliens don't have hair or nails.



> That's an eagle and it's the corporate logo for Sturm, Ruger & Co., America's largest gun maker. Note the S and R that meld together on it. More commonly known as just Ruger.


Alright, I'll up you a point to 7 then since you chose something based on what you like rather then some random cool looking image


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

8 simple yet expresssive


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

7


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7 +1 for the pink bow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

7 for the hyper-looking frog


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

8 because its a cool picture and also an interesting choice.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ 8 its Emma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.2630265


----------



## Darkjackwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh, I'm going to say 7


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

7


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Lonelioness I'm giving you an 8 only because i've seen it so many times the thrill is wearing off :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.93451


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5.4321


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.2102


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5.1112


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1.0


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ 8, because it's relatively new to me


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

7


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8.5
I like your avatar.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

7...looks like a gossip photo.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

6.5


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Viii


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

7.6.

It's cute.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

10/10

justification: location: montréal


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ 10!! looks funny hehe


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

9

I dunno, I just like it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.63261


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

9 - cute


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Cute 9


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

11 :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

7 - looks cool, but no idea what it is


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

over 9000


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay, another dog fanatic 

10000 - Having your nation's flag as your avatar is very patriotic!


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

10 out of 10. 

I'm a dog lover!


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

10 because its your face and faces are awesome


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Fitzer said:


> 10 out of 10.
> 
> I'm a dog lover!






Katielynn said:


> 10 because its your face and faces are awesome


10 - I Love Lucy is a classic!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

-10 for the poor doggie's hat being out of season. :roll


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

3


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

7

On a side note, I love the first part of your signature


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Or maybe a 9, because at least you have a nice looking dog.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

8 due to pure randomness.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.232145


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

10 fo shizzle!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1000.25422


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

8 dancing frog ftw


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

10

What's up ;>


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

9 funny pic


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

10 hey there good looking


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Zero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.200141


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.2502561


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

8 that frog is a cutie


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

10...Emptyheart intimidates me so much


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

10 because it's really memorable.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

10...Looking cozy all wrapped up


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

um. lets see. how about today I give you another 10, since i feel like being nice.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

8/10 just because I am not very fond of large images turned to a small avatar


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

9. Like it. It's hard to forget who you are with that avatar.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.02132


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5000225889459.10620


----------



## JamieMichelle (Jan 4, 2010)

10 it made me smile.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

10... purdee


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

10...The new Abraham Lincoln. Adorable!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

20


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Over 9000


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

8001


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

11


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

11.1


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

11.223456789


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.852158


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5.852158 ________


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.521484


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

7.88734511teen


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

9.999


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

7. I'd have given him 10 if he wore a Donald-Duck bow-tie just fer the laugh!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, send me one and I'll wear it ;>

8 - You need to use those wings and fly


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

8.lul Because when I looked over yours quickly, you looked like Timmy From WKUK. Timmy is funny!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.32002


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

4. Because it is staring into my soul.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

6.989


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

6.66 cause it is creeping me out.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.85213


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A perfect 10! Congratulations, you won the game!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

*∞ *I am under the spell of the hypnotic glasses. 
ALL GLORY TO THE GATESS! *clap* *clap*


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

8. he looks like nixon from band of brothers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.089521


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

5. That pic scares the bejesus out of me


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.302115


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Another perfect 10! 
Congrats, a winner is you!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lol. thanks.

9.52014


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

10.021002


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

7 because it makes me smile.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.20201455


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10
I love Keroppi <3333


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1/2 out of 10, I do think it sends the wrong message sorry.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

7. It scares me a wee bit.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

3/10 it looks weird.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

8 cool but scary


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

10 I LOVE REPTILES and turtles are included


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.8215463


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

10 for being cute and not fitting the name whatsoever


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

8/10 a little juvenile but cute


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

16/20 :d


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Colhad75 said:


> 1/2 out of 10, I do think it sends the wrong message sorry.


it's supposed to be a joke :lol
haha & why the winkyface?

6


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

4/10

I lol'd but I dont get the reference. Is there one?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

8/10 for wearing a striped jumper.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

eleven/ten!

I love it, it makes me smile everytime. I am in awe of the golden bobeiver.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.20345


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> it's supposed to be a joke :lol
> haha & why the winkyface?
> 
> 6


I realise that, I was teasing with you. Hence the winky.


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

7. 

That is one orange/red monkey!


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

8. Prettyyyyy



kosherpiggy said:


> it's supposed to be a joke :lol
> haha & why the winkyface?


I love your avatar! One of my many favourite quotes from Heathers


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

10/10 it makes me laugh!! 
Gotta love the Btch please...you don't expect it until you look closely haha. 
Nice...


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

11/10
you're beautiful!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8/10

you look friendly.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

7/10.
Nice color scheme, but the art style makes the nose look odd.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1.02345 :um


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

7, it made me smile 

i dread to see the one about mine :')


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.12100146


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

8/10
makes me laugh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.2114542


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8/10, it is comical.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kos said:


> 4/10
> 
> I lol'd but I dont get the reference. Is there one?


Watch the movie Heathers and you'll get it. :]

6.5


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

6.8-6.9


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.342158


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

7

he looks slightly drunk!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

8 squirrels scare me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

20000000000000000000000000000

=p


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.21452


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.03564


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.349252


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.245639


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

8.5
You have a cute avatar. :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.024156


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.45212


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.25415


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.02145


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

^ how many times can you rate your own avatar and what makes you give it a different rating every time? hehe :teeth 8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.01489+


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

8, I like frogs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.10245


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^6.991421


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.98211455


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't tell if that's a smile or a beak: 6.2!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.02412


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

On a scale of sushi to apples, MavenMI6's is a banana. Frogs are awesome, but it could benefit from a pair of hats or ties.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.08521231


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7.8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.5421


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 7.5421


You really like this thread a whole awful lot, don't you?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

^ SASsy! 10


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

9.5!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Danzig says ten for the tits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

3.255610+


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

8.5, the Misfits are alright.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9.75


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

It's a picture of you! 10!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.2325+


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

10.2520+


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.5221+


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

6.5


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

its funnyish so i guess 8/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.02563+


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

cute and silly so 9


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cute avatar.

9.20012+


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

10


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

10.5!


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm totally digging that planet now. 9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0254+


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

7


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

10

Name matches the avatar, and they look e-crazy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

10
for being bold enough to include your own shot


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

10 - I like how the name and picture match in a smart way!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

10 

It talks to me. It takes me to a happier place. It soothes my soul and it makes me have yummy in my tummy.

Yummy yummy yummy I have love in my tummy.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

9

I can't decide whether it's cute or creepy... probaly going to have to go with creepy


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

10 The Beatles are boss! I always go fer a few beers in The Cavern when I'm in Liverpool. you have to go there. It's da best!

PS - Me squirrel aint creepy. Hes the shexxxiest squirrel in all the land.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

5-10 for nature funny pic.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

ill give a 7


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

8 cuz you look like a doll :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

9 - Wolves are so cute


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

8 - flowers are nice


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Six - too tiny.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

10. Because I can't find out who it is or what it's from and it drives me crazy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.021+


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

8.75

It's just good.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

8

Yer losin two points fer not havin a squirrel in it.

C'mon people, we need more squirrel avatars before its too late. (we have to appease the Squirrel-Gods)


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

8! 
I love squirrels!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

9. Feels about right for that piece of art.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8.5 not really my thing, but pretty cool. it fits your name well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.02589+


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

10 out of 10 for modern art nouveu funkiness.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^7 I don't even know what that is :sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.53145+


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

7.

It sorta looks like me Dad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0325+


----------



## Sial Axetder (Aug 5, 2010)

0 1 0


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

10 nothing but love homie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

10. True to his screen name. 4real!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

4

It just doesn't talk to me. I'm not feelin it. Where's the passion? Where's the squirrel?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

10. It's memorable and makes me want to hug furry little animals. Acually, make it 9, since that feeling will probably lead me to injury or disease.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ 9.21637 
Kinda cool it is.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

7.5


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6.5 don't know the band and the picture just doesn't speak to me


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

4

I don't like the idea of freedom being slavery.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

have you read 1984? that slogan is supposed to be sarcastic, as in that's what our government is supposed to make us believe even if we know it's wrong.

7.9/10 because it's kind of cool and reminds me of myself


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.4215+


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

7.3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0658+


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

*p*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*w*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.0254+


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Froggy Frog! 6?


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

Um, I like yours.
9.4


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.0233+


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Organism said:


> Um, I like yours.
> 9.4


Thanks. It's an Emily Carr painting 

... seeing as I've already rated frogman ....

Organism, you get a 7.8 for posting an SA emotive pic of your actual being.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.2031+


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 6.2031+


+0.314159265on 6 for detailed decimal usage. :clap


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'M not sure what I'm looking at since my iPhone screen is small but from what I can see it's nice art. 
8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.026+


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Um, Im scared as I may get a low score on my avatar:sus
I think the previous avatar is very cute so a 8/10 for you!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im giving u an: 8.02354+


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

8.5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.956+


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

- 0.000000213


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.2054+


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Im giving u an: 8.02354+


 :thanks


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

9.02354


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7.8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0215+


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

7.06732198754


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

7.4574985643895639


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.132356+


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

8.8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.0215+


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Derp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.001+


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2.036+


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

8.916342178900001 +/- 2.613%


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uh taco, carry the 9. :sus


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

8.2!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

10+, I don't even know if that grade does it justice, excellent work!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.524+


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Eh, I'd say 6.5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.9856+


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

6


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

(8+1-2+3+5+2+3)/2 = *10*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

log 89786543


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.102365+


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

8.3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.01456+


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

A perfect 10 :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1.256+


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

10.526456+


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.0245+


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

2


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.025456+


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

10 for awesome frog man


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.054+ for being sexy. :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.215+


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

11 for frog man. :banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.256+


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

A perfect 9!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.52145+


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.20124+


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

over 9000!


but seriously, 9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.4264+ cute..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.02145+


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9.5/10



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 7.02145+


what is the plus for?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

HardRock said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> what is the plus for?


 Continuity. 

9.0245+


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^also cute :teeth


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aboot a 2 out of ten. brutal. nobody likes a white squirrel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

soo cute..

8.20125+


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

7/10--it's memorable


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the cutest  !


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9.5


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

9.5 and a half.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

8.5


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.0124+


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.5214+


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Er hello. Mine's just, well, me really.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

You put a picture of yourself as your avatar, gutsy move.

10/10


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

The colors just mesh up to make a cool pic.

8.999452/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.52145+


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

8.6789564327584739/10 its cute, be kind to my ugly mug next poster!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

5? I dont know its a picture of you... 10 for having the balls to let everyone know who u are.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0225+ its cute.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

10


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

9.75


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

fingertips said:


> 9.75




9.75


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3

Christmas is over


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

0

Its brutal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

o rly?


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

0


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

0


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9.8/10


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

0/over 9000


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9.9/10 !


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10 +


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

10/10


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

9.99


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

8 I like footie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10+ ;any squirrel that can raise that many beers is all right in my book


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

9 are you really 46, u don't look like it on your avatar.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. I like soccer.

yes I am. what you don't see there are the stitches holding that borrowed face on.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10 I like long hair


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10 cuz just cuz


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

10 cuz DA BEARS :um


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

10!!

I just love stick people LOL Dunno what it is, but they make me giggle :lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

5. I can't really tell what's going on in it, lol.

I know mine is boring, too. It's my boyfriend and my son on halloween.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

2.......


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.56245+


----------



## Magaly (Mar 8, 2010)

a bazillion


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

10,000. Rockstar games rawks


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

10...cuz it's effing need2bnormal. She could have no avatar and I'd still give it a 10.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> 10...cuz it's effing need2bnormal. She could have no avatar and I'd still give it a 10.


^_^ I like that ...... :heart:heart:heart

10+ for da trolly trolls !!! Awesomely cute!:boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

11 :wink


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10+


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

eleventy-four


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10+


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

infinity


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A = 10(1) + 90


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> A = 10(1) + 90


A=Aloysius' Avatar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

False. A = 100.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:no


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

4. It's just your name in words!!! Ugh.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9/10 (I preferred the sheldon caricature better)


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :rain


10+ I love your pic :boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> 10+ I love your pic :boogie


thank you ^_^ :squeeze

10+ for you too


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

10 + 1 - 2 + 11 - 2 + 73


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

10 Cute!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10!!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


> - 1.1 (needs hockey!!)


This


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> This


:sus -19


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

how'd you know the temperature here? are you psycho... err, psychic :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

0, it gave me a fright


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10/10 car avatars are awesome


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

10...just cuz you like Adam Sandler movies. :high5


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10/10 just cuz you live in a Mushroom Kingdom


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

10/10 cooz GTA IV is the greatest game ever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

5/10. Needs more steak.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

8


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

4


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

7, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8 nice T shirt


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

3, he should really invest in a more up to date phone


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

5


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9.9999999999999999999999999999999995


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.64368+


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

9, if it had a joint in it mouth easy 10


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

8.5 cool shot


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

73. The 21st prime number. Its mirror - 37, is the 12th, and its mirror - 21, is the product of multiplying seven and three.
In binary, 73 is a palindrome: one-zero-zero-one-zero-zero-one, which backwards is one-zero-zero-one-zero-zero-one. Exactly the same. Eh? Eh? Did I lie?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ugh ?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

10


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

20 +


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

20 + 17


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute , I think mine is funny ,what do you think?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't know what it is. Looks like a teletubby or something. Cool, though.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I liked the Dude MUCH better. but this one is good too.

6


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

10. I like when people put pictures of themselves.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

20. wow.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

what are the words you are pointing at? I made mine more visible . someone hideing in their sweater.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

100+ perfect SA pic lol and its cute too in a weird sweatery way...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9.99914 :b


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Debbiexoxoxo said:


> what are the words you are pointing at? I made mine more visible . someone hideing in their sweater.


it says "There is no religion higher than Truth, and Righteousness"

it's a Ghandi quote.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

ahh then your avatar gets the highest rateing!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Someone rate my lynx damnit!:mum


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

okay, okay...its a 10+


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Debbiexoxoxo said:


> ahh then your avatar gets the highest rateing!


Because of the quote and not because I'm freaking sexy?


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

For the cute factor, 10!

( Oops, I was replying that to Ashkat's Avatar but you pushed in before me! )

For the above, I will give you 10 for being brave to show yourself.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh yeh baby U sooo sexy !!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

That's an awesome outfit. Where can I get one of those?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

(5/10

Its a cat...

I hate cats...)


9/10

its a good looking feline! 
Crazy blue eyes though...


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

6/10

Only because I thought of a vagina before I did a flower. 



:l


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

what about mine, I mean you can't go wrong with a baby tiger, just saying...:lol


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Berlusconi said:


> 6/10
> 
> Only because I thought of a vagina before I did a flower.
> 
> :l


Not the first time I have heard that before haha

8.5/10

I cant tell if its an awesome dog (in a hat) in snow or a less awesome pony (still in a hat) in snow.


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

^
10 for dog in the snow with a santa hat!

Oh my, people post faster then me. 

For the flower, I'll give 7/10 as it needs colours!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10 for the adorable dog


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10 for your star... and your status :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

10 for being awesome and your new non-creepy avatar :b


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

7/10 - It really does look like it's going to jump out and attack me what with the animated background


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

9/10. I love amusement parks.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

8/10. Drew Brees is one of my favorite players.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

9/10

I like it...have no idea where it's from but I like it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

8/10 the question mark is pretty cool


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

4/10 Sorry but not my favorite avatar.


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

secreta said:


> 4/10 Sorry but not my favorite avatar.


A pretty. 10/10


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10. I'm sure I've seen that character before but I can't place it. Keep thinking it's something from a Mario game.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

9/10 

Makes me want to find my old tobacco pipe and have a nostalgic puff!


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

1/10. No originality.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

7/10

Mostly because I like your signature. ^^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

6/10 Not quite sure what it is exactly


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

10/10

I _love_ cats!!!XD And this one is soooo cute!

It's Umi, the badass guitarist of Vistlip. XD


----------



## Sensesauce (Sep 30, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

10/10 I can relate to how he is feeling there sometimes. haha


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Mostly because I like your signature. ^^


So without the signature I'm ugly? thanks...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> 10/10
> 
> I _love_ cats!!!XD And this one is soooo cute!
> 
> It's Umi, the badass guitarist of Vistlip. XD


Aww thank you. Lynx is my baby 

oops...carry on thread....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10/10, of course!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l 1


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

10/10 An m&m with black hair and a bandana. Can't beat that.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful happy smile...10


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

10/10


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

7/10 as well.

Those pumpkins?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8.9 because its cute


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

10/10 because YOUR cute...

lol, that was cheesy. :b


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

10/10 because of the breasts lol


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*6/10 classic..yet creepy *


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

10/10 artistic..


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

9/10 cute and amusing :3


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

10/10

A very pretty picture indeed!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8/10

I like


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

10/10 i love cats


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

9/10. I like Snoop Dogg rap.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

10/10. I'm from Louisiana!


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

dunno what yours is....10/10 anyway:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

10/10 That's a funny dance that cat is doing!


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

10/10
Not sure what it is, but I like it!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

10/10, quite eclectic!

Note to the below poster: my avatar is of an apple with the continents carved into it next to a globe, in case you can't tell :3


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

10/10
AWESOME!!!
Did you do that? How the hell did you (or someone else) do that? 

(Haha, and the last name in your sig is apple, too! )


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

7/10.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

10 i love baby polar bears haha


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

10/10

Pretty


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

10/10 
Pure awesome.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10 self made


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10 its nice


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

10/10 Stunning.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

8/10

Sorry but I can't really "get it" so to speak, I know it's supposed to be a drawing, but I can't get it


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

7/10

Nice pic, but IMO, the Santa hat avatars are a bit overused.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5/10
just a cat 
meow


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

10/10

love kitties


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

3/10 for drinking and posting now.

lets continue.... move along.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

9/10

imma firing mah laser!11


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Enzay (Dec 27, 2011)

8/10, looks like it could be an intimidating FBI like badge

Now I really like my avatar so was attracted to this thread, hope I'm not setting myself up for a fall :?


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Ill give you a 6. Your status says your happy but your avatar says otherwise. Its a contradiction and it confusing me


----------



## Enzay (Dec 27, 2011)

Hehe, yeah my avatar looks all embittered and seething, I love it. Happy callernumber2 was something I made up coz I didnt know what to write there and it sounded funny. 

JcGrey, like the new avatar, it's cool and funny and cute.

Next poster skip me please do above poster^ otherwise it's just people doing me over and over :blank


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

10/10... Avatar fits perfect


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

10/10 wonderful


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

7/10
it's silly


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

10/10 broskimo. total classic.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

6/10 Cartoon character


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

10X :spit


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

9 on 10 for beauty and the beast combo avatar


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

7/10 Common error message


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10 it's humorous


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

11/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8/10


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

10/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.5451245+


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

8.152334


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

8 caz it's kaaryn's ewww.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

7/10 cartoony


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

9/10. It looks adorable.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

It's a half bird half thing.....I think. 8/10


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

7/10


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

9/10 - Love fuchsias ^_^


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

100


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

8.9/10


Herro!


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

7/10 nice tree


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

oh is that a teenage mutant ninja lol used to read that **** as a kid..I remember defacing every page with vulgarities though when i was younger lol..9/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Very colorful, 10/10.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

10/10+15/3+0/10+3+0.5 on 10


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

9/10 - Thanks to that avatar, I can count to 10 now!!!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

10/10 because it's a panda that can move, simply awesome.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ No matter how much I stare I have no idea what that is. I'll just assume it's some kind of ninja 10/10.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

7/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

a self made again 10/10

heyo strawberry girl!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9/10


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool light sabor 9/10!!!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

9/10. Cool mask. :>


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

8/10 
I love big eyes man! haha


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

6/10, damn pretty but blurry


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Some kind of anime :yay 9/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10 :yay


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

9/10 

I only just noticed there was a girl behind the finger. >_>


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

8


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Pretty, but only worth a 7.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

8


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

9/10 

Is that you?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

It's a girl with crosses on her eyes. 
9/10 if it was a little more visible then it's worth 10.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

6.5 Creepy lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7/10
iscream4icescream


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

5/10 looks like a terrorist, phoning al-Qaeda. Rossy has a sexy bod...so I heard. He needs to show it off a little more instead of covering it up with all those sheets.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol who told you that?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

A birdy told me...come on lets see. take the sheet off. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm,thats not me BTW LOL


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah, here it is
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/getting-a-lot-of-female-attention-135134/


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh yeah


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

5/10, not really sure whats going on


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mia Q said:


> 9/10
> 
> Is that you?


Yah tht person in the pic is meh...


----------



## violetta (Jan 14, 2012)

6/10
can't really...see


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9/10 
black & white pic


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

7/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5/10


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

9/10 looks like it's from the dark crystal!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

4/10 Its very good to have a name tag, but it already says your name above your avatar. Its is black and white..I sense that Panic is a colorful person on the inside...and the letters all crooked too.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

5/10. Not a shabby horse.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7.5/10. I like the... I don't even know what that is, around the eye.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

5/10 I don't really like anime or whatever it is, but I appreciate the lolwut.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

2/10... too small.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

7/10 .. i appreciate lolwut.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10 I love blue from bluesclues


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

/thread


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Non existent/10


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

I happen to love anime,,, 

8/10


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

10....my favorite color eyes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

5.8/10..... Ive seen too many pictures of that type of anime girl (I love anime though)


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

7/10

It's a neat avatar, but the contrast kind of hurts my eyes.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

7/10


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

10/10


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

10/10.. I don't feel so alone now :hs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10/10
pretty horse. pretty flowers :]


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7/10! Is that snow white?


----------



## cocochanell (Jan 17, 2012)

8 its beautiful i like how dark the painting


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10 cos its tie dye :yay


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

10/10


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

10.0


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg!!!!! 100000000000/10!!!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10 nice effect


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

10/10

Awesome Logo!
NBA related fa sho


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

6/10
Not sure what it's suppose to be, sorry.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7/10. It's cute.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

8/10 is it a horse?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10/10 ... cute


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Badass, I love Star Wars.

Edit: Forgot to give a number rating but I think we can all agree that badass=10


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8 You look cool


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

10/10

One of prettiest avatars I've seen on here so far..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8/10 I like eyes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. i love finding nemo


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10

It's cute and funny


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Jean Seberg is pretty.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

9/10

lovely avatar, but i still think Ariel is the prettiest Disney character...

EDIT: hehe, it's a perfect 10/10 now.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

10/10


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

7/10 - The black and white looks awesome!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

10/10. Calvin and Hobbes is one of my favorite comic strips! :clap


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

7/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

8/10. We can do it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10 I love that face


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

10/10 - so cute!! :clap


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

7/10 xD


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8/10


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

9/10 - very cool!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8/10 - it's cool. Wish avatars were bigger sometimes though >_<


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

8


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5, it's too small to tell what it is


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

7, plus infinity bonus points because you're a Harry Potter fan.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lol 10


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol 7


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5/10. It just seems like it's weighing you down.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10 :mushy cuuute


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8/10 Skinny horses?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. stan's great


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10 not a fan of the Star Wars I think it may be


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10 South Park is fantastic.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10 the avatar is funny, but not funny enough for me to score a 10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

7/10


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lowtax (Apr 5, 2011)

Aviator glasses mean it's business time.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

10 for star wars.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

10 for what i think are headphones?
Omnomnom Headphones


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

9 Dashing and sophisticated.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

9.5 That man is sexy, but he's missing a bit of...umph. ^_^


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10, cute.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

9/10, good photo, good ligghting, but I think I would give a 10 if the mask is gone, cause that would mean a good subject too


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

0, I sees none


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10/10 I enjoy Star Wars.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. finding nemo is baller


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

69/10, Fry is the bomb.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

10/10....fry's awesome


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10 fry is my favorite from that show


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

10/10 domo-kun *thumbs up*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

^

10/10. Always liked it after I saw it the first time. Love the *sigh* pose.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

10/10 for futurama


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

8/10 for southpark.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

No Avatar/10.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10/10 One of my favorites I've seen on this site.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10 I love finding Nemo.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10 I like to see people's face in their avatar.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ 6.74/10



It's creative and intelligent, but it's a little too figuratively dark for me.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

9.9/10 Dat tree...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

8/10, you're purty.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 blues your avatar


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8.24/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

.24 really rossy?? Not just a 8? Lol 
Yours 9/10 b/c it's funny


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

.24 is better than .00 lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rossy said:


> .24 is better than .00 lol


Thats true but still random lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats me lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well that's generous thanks for the .24 extra points  lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its nearly as good as a quarter point


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

2/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10 real life pictures always get high ratings from me, it's a tough thing to do at first


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7/10.. wait 8/10 actually


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

5 :b I like it, its very simple and easy to read.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

10 

Go bears.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8  wish the image was larger


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9/10


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

7/10 - kinda simple for my tastes, they could have used some ''rocky'' fonts and some decorations


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9.5/10



RenegadeReloaded said:


> 7/10 - kinda simple for my tastes, they could have used some ''rocky'' fonts and some decorations


<--- Challenge accepted!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

HardRock said:


> 9.5/10
> 
> <--- Challenge accepted!


Now that scores a 10 :clap gj


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10 very interesting


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay thank you. 10/10 very mysterious (in a good way)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8.25/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay I bumped up a point!  8.26/10


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

9/10 That's neat.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8.15/10 lol


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

9/10. 

It always makes me happy.


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

10/10 because what the heck is going on in that picture. Communist superhero? Pretty, anyway.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

5/10 cause it took me a while to figure out what I'm looking at.



Akili said:


> 10/10 because what the heck is going on in that picture. Communist superhero? Pretty, anyway.


This thread needs more sexy communists :lol


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

arnie said:


> 5/10 cause it took me a while to figure out what I'm looking at.


Frowny face.

<-How about this one?

10/10 because I'm always impressed when people put up their real life pictures.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

9/10

Very Psychedelic


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10 'cause it's awesome



Akili said:


> 10/10 because what the heck is going on in that picture. Communist superhero? Pretty, anyway.


Cosmonaut actually


__
https://flic.kr/p/1


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why thank you I'm going to have to say the same about yours 10/10 yours is pretty awesome.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10 small but I'm sure it looks cool bigger


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

8/10 Cartman would of got 10/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 best super villain


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 i like it a lot


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

8/10 is that a beak?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 i've always loved it


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10 its really interesting


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9.26/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rossy said:


> 9.26/10


:eek up to 9 points now yay :clap but 9.27/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Only having a joke with ya,hope it might cheer you up a little


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:squeeze well thanks I am feeling pretty ecstatic


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay  9.35/10


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

4/10


jk 10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10.... indeference


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10/10, of course.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

8/10 because I think I get the joke.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

7/10.... never was much into the Flintstones, but I have to give you "above average" just for having Betty up out of any of the Flintstones character.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

6/10 octopuses scare me 0.0


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8/10 At first I thought it was a bird, but the more I stare the less sure I am.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

9/10 because your brave enough to put a pic of yourself! :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummmm...not sure what it is. :con

7/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol everybody's so confused about it. It's a angel sitting at the edge of a pond and the wings are broken and above it are all the birds flying away. I know though it's small so it's hard to see. but I'm going to say 6/10...because it freaks me out I'm sorry x)


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10 so handsome :O


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

8/10 - not my type, but you are very pretty!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

9


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

5


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

10. Great pic.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8/10


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

7


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10, I dont get it


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

10/10 :yes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> 6/10, I dont get it


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

9.27!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10.28/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Uh Is that even possible?? :yay


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not really but your worth it.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

7

4 sans rating inflation, it's hard to be honest ;s

...okay 3


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Ummm... 4.895


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

6

How about now?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

9.9987

Mine is so awesome you can't even see it.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

*10*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

8


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10, good lookin' guy


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

7/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 funny show


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

10/10 for the awesome shirt


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10 never saw the movie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ 10/10 because I'm in a South Park kinda mood.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^lol 10 as well


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

10/10 I luv southpark


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

10/10! Alf!! =d


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

10/10 for gif


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

10/10 Pulp fiction?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

10


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

9/10 because your mevatars made me recoginize you really quickly on the forums


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

9/10. Isn't that a mevatar too? :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yep.

10/10 even though you don't have an avatar just for recoginzing that.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Yep.
> 
> 10/10 even though you don't have an avatar just for recoginzing that.


0/10

:hide


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

5/10 just because i dunno what it is...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

11/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10/10 For what I'm 98% Sure is Gambit. My favorite X-men character.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10/10. So very clever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

0/10 HAHA TAKE THAT GUNNY I TOOK IT OUT ON YOUR GF 

PS Sorry Neutrino I do like your avi it's how I recognized you during your name change but my avatar must be defended with the highest honours and you're just caught in the crossfire. :b

Feel free to stab 2talk in his sleep or something as the next move in this sick twisted game of mock avi bashing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

6/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Infinity/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> 0/10 HAHA TAKE THAT GUNNY I TOOK IT OUT ON YOUR GF
> 
> PS Sorry Neutrino I do like your avi it's how I recognized you during your name change but my avatar must be defended with the highest honours and you're just caught in the crossfire. :b
> 
> Feel free to stab 2talk in his sleep or something as the next move in this sick twisted game of mock avi bashing.


If it makes any difference, I like your avatar very much. 13.26/10.

And fallen, once I knew what yours was from your explanation a few pages back, I really like it too  13.26/10 also.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

7/10.

I really like it. :]


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

4/10 :|


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

oh i like the man booby one :/

5/10 4 yors


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10/10 for the sweet. strong tiger cub of course


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 x)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3/10 It creeps me out.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10.
you'll only get it if you watch the show


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

7


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10 x)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Quite wicked, and rather lovely.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

8/10 I like south park.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

1/10.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

9/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 why did you change it?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10 Don't you like it?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Don't you like it?


I like, I was just wondering..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10 mustache


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10! Futurama rules. B-)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

10/10

I wish I could grow a 'stache like that


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 :b


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

8/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8.99


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6/10 Because I'm not a fan of RHCP :b


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr Mug said:


> 6/10 Because I'm not a fan of RHCP :b


:mum

9. Cool av.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10 I love the tash.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10/10 Because I like Futurama.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

9, cause it's funny and i wanna learn how to read music


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

oh posted at same time mrRossy.. that was meant for mrMugsy
I don't know wot character u r, so i'll have to give u a 6 soz
Wot happened to that kewl chocolate yummy guy - the original MrRossy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8/10 Pretty colour


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

2/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

10/10
I love it


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

3

Sorry. I don't like football.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

10 out of 10, because I am bipolar and it rings oh so true.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2/10 For the shirtless man. :um


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

5/10.. Took me a while to get it haha


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

2/10 
to be fair I hate the show though


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

3/10 That looks like anime and I'm not a big fan of anime


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10/10
bender is cool


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

10/10 very pretty.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5/10
What's it supposed to resemble?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

8/10.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

9.999/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

11/10 That is too perfect


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

8/10


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

5/10

Scumbag malgus, is most powerful sith lord; 

requires your aid in like 20 flashpoints then tells you you're useless.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

5/10 I have no idea what it is


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10 I ****in love Bender


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

9/10

"Compare your lives to mine and then kill yourselves!"-Bender


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

9.5/10

Your exquisite taste in tv shows got you that extra .5


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

8.5/10.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10 of course


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

9,if it was cartman you would get a 10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10 so cute :3


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

7 out of 10.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

5,can barely see your face.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10 I <3 your mustache..


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

ooops lol I am always too slow


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

10/10 just cause rossy is so sweet


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5/10 I want that one avatar back that you had before this avatar.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 The one of me?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10 :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 :b


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

7


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Southpark 10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

9/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

9/10 (Only because I'm not sure if that's you)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

8/10

(I love your hair)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ten


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9.97 (I'll give you the 0.03 more if you smile =D)


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

8


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

wassup


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

9/10 Guitar gets you 10, guy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

5,000


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5/10 What is it? It looks creepy..


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9/10 - Wish I could see what it said. "Don't bother me, I'm....??????????" D:

EDIT! nvm, I see your sig now :b 10/10!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

it's in my sig, it reads: Don't bother me, I'm pissed.

7/10


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

with 5 as average

6


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7, she's pretty cute


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

3/10.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

8.64/10.00


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

9/10!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll give a...............9/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I give it an 8/10 just like the style


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 kitty! >_<


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

5/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

10/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^:boogie lol 10/10 ^_^


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

SE out of XY

how's that for a rating?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 Pac-man is super fly


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

10/10 FireIsTheCleanser spiderman is awesome!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

10/10 or even 1000000/1000000 because South Park is one of the best shows of all time, well at least it is in my mind.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

GenoWhirl said:


> 10/10 or even 1000000/1000000 because South Park is one of the best shows of all time, well at least it is in my mind.


8/10 it looks cool


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE, FALLEN! You changed it
Your previous avatar was SE out of XY.

This new on is UG out of LY


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

7/10 :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute! 10/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10/10 of course


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 You're so cute


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

8/10

It's peaceful, nice.


----------



## vanwa (Apr 17, 2012)

10/10!
that is really cool! what is it? do you have a bigger version of it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nebula's are cool. 10

Whoops! Looks like we posted at the same time. 

Cartoon chicks are cool. 10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Love that picture, 10/10.



> 10/10!
> that is really cool! what is it? do you have a bigger version of it?


It's a nebula, specifically the Cone Nebula.

Here's a bigger picture.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10 you out SHINE Pikachu'S CUTENESS


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

9/11

your hair is bombtastic


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

6 sorry too scary lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol 8/10 they sing pretty good ^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

10/10 
sex machine


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

_5/10 to chiseled_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

10/10 sexy


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh my lol... 8/10 it needs a bigger beard


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10 but it is kind of scary >_<


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

8/10. Only because you look unhappy.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9.99/10. Smile, bro :b

Edit: Screw it. 10/10. It's a really nice pictuuure


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

9/10
I have the same bass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a fan of South Park, but

10/10


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha an 8


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 Hats off to anyone who's brave enough to use their picture for an avatar.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7/10. Sorry :|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 sick guitar


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10 :b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10 guitar!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

10/10 cause bass guitar is the shizzo for da bizzo.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

9/10


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

5/10 not getting the reference


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10 it looks kind of creepy from what I see but in a cool way!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10



Mia Q said:


> 5/10 not getting the reference


I love how I managed to garner the lowest score of the last 5 pages. I swear the universe has it in for me.:|


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

falling down said:


> 8/10
> 
> I love how I managed to garner the lowest score of the last 5 pages. I swear the universe has it in for me.:|


I think people are a little afraid to post low scores, especially if the picture is of the person themselves. I mean, I am, at least...


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

10/10 LotR <3


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10. 

No offence, just not into anime


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

4/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

4/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 south park all the way!

Janniffy 8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ten!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3/10 

Partially petty revenge and partially because I don't like Southpark.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

0 out of Sausage


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> 0 out of Sausage


sausage > pac man

-1/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

7/10
I agree


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Oops, edit

I'll give it a *5/10*. not sure of what exactly it is from.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh it's Carl Sagan! From Cosmos!

grrr ok I still give yours a 8/10 I like the desolate landscape


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

falling down said:


> sausage > pac man
> 
> -1/10


Okay.

-<><> out of 10

(negative infinity out of 10)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Okay.
> 
> <><> out of 10
> 
> (infinity out of 10)


Would it be considered irony that Pacman screwed up this rating avatar game? :lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

falling down:1059871654 said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I got an 8 too, no worries  people just find different things likable.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

10/10

Lovely pic. Great editing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

9/10 it's interesting


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

your own art. I can't go lower then 10/10 or I'll be torn apart.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Lawn (Feb 14, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

0/10 No avatar = 0 rating...


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

10/10
Carl Sagan is the man


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.85785


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 it's such a cute froggy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanksu have a cute avata too
10.646446


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Thanksu have a cute avata too
> 10.646446


7.5/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10 for ninjas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

10/10 girls with mustaches.. ARE AWESOME


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10/10
Like spiderman


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet avatar, I'll give it a 8/10


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*squints* I can't really see it but I'll give it a 6/10.


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

8


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

5 o.o


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

10


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

0 :b


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

7 :3


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

1


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

7/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

10


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

10/10 love it....my avy used to be the Eye of Horus


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7.5/10, but it moves so I'll give it a 9


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5/10

I increased the rating. I still don't like South Park but my last rating for your avatar was based unfairly out of spite towards Pac-Man. :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10 idk whyyyy but it made me laugh x)


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Thedestinyrebel:1059883290 said:


> ^5, its too dark, sorry


Its because he is in the shadows silly! Lol jk
10/10


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

7


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

2/10.... I really have no idea what the avatar is of o.o sorry


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> 2/10.... I really have no idea what the avatar is of o.o sorry


10/10 cutie :yes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

6


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

7


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

8


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

1


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

5


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

9


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

lol 9 on the moose thingy but an 7 for the man on the bridge


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 

bah bah bah bah bah I'm lovin it. :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5/10


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

i dont beleive in numbers or figures so i wud say very cool LOL


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10 Nobody is awesome


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

8


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8/10

I'm convinced the ratings some people are issuing are about more than just the users avatar.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

9/10 - 

You get points for your avatar being something I am familiar with.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

10 toki is my fave


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol 8/10


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

10/10 stan is the man


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

he so is! 

9/10


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

9/10

you just lost a point for giving me a 9


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

aww it's a funny avvie, the person is just stupid for lighting himself on fire lol

9/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

10 she is a goddddddddddddddddesssss


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

10/10. Steve's got Swag ladies.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

10/10 so does my boy Loveless Gals


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 ^_^


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

7.5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Ten.

I love South Park.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> 5/10


wtf seriously :no 9/10


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

9/10


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Bianca12 said:


> 9/10


yes thank you XD 10/10


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

6/10


----------



## GothicVixen (May 7, 2012)

10/10:clap


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

10/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10, awesome rawster picture!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

3/10


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

10/10 I love lion avatars!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10, not sure what it is


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

2/10 , Hate southpark.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

7. I gotta thing for claymores. No ****!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

6/10 Cant read the text. But I assume it's humerus.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> 6/10 Cant read the text. But I assume it's humerus.


It's my sig 

Also, 8. Nice smile


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

7.5 unique.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

6.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4

Medieval times stuff is so passe and overdone.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

7. I will get that changed. Back to the old bus I guess.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

SambaBus said:


> 7. I will get that changed. Back to the old bus I guess.


10, my last rating was for the avatar above yours. I guess we posted at the same time. :lol


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

falling down said:


> 10, my last rating was for the avatar above yours. I guess we posted at the same time. :lol


 No worries, it was just a bad photo anyway


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

10, pretty


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> No worries, it was just a bad photo anyway


I take it you guys haven't seen ironclad.. pity. As for the green bus ( WTF????!)and optimus prime ( overdone and passe?) avatars .. Lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

2/10

-2 more for taking offense.

Bianca gets a 12/10

+2 for making me laugh every time I see that avatar :lol


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

10/10 because it shows the true You!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10 flowers are awesome


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

10/10...love the tree! Beautiful!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure what that is 5/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Interesting.
8/10


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

10/10!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10/10 too!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Very cool 10!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10 I like it a lot.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

9/10

Hair is too long


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5/10 because I can barely see that text in your avatar.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

That mustauche rocks, man.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

5/10. A little too small. But would be a minimum of 8/10 if there was some way you could increase the size of the avatar!


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

8/10. I don't know much about ballet dancing, but I always think it's cool when people have avatars that show specific things that they like.



gustafsg said:


> 5/10. A little too small. But would be a minimum of 8/10 if there was some way you could increase the size of the avatar!


I know; I looked but couldn't find a larger one, and I don't know how to increase the size.

Minnesota rocks, BTW.


----------



## EvilFlower (May 12, 2012)

5/10 not able to see your avatar.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

PaysageDHiver said:


> That mustauche rocks, man.


I'm not a man


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10/10 hair looks great


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Once again 8/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8

Interesting expression


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9/10 if that's you. For the balls to use yourself as an av


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

10 for auric galacticality

although somewhat dated


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> 9/10 if that's you. For the balls to use yourself as an av


LOL..That's me only =) Thanks

6/10 TPAM


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> LOL..That's me only =) Thanks


Well you look good there my brother,.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Well you look good there my brother,.


Well...Many many thanks my brother..You look great as well  10/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 because of what Jcgrey said, using your own pic as your avatar.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

9


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

7.5/10

awesome hair brah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 lord of the rings I think??? Lol


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

7


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10 Ready or not!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

10/10


falling down said:


> Bianca gets a 12/10
> 
> +2 for making me laugh every time I see that avatar :lol


yay thank you!  lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot Evo.. You deserve 11/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> 10/10 lord of the rings I think??? Lol


 Prince of Persia actually.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

9


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

9


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting thread! 
8


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

santosh680 said:


> 8/10


10 



GameGuy said:


> Prince of Persia actually.


:clap


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

9.57


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

9


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

10


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_8_


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

7.5 Crazy Cat Lady..lmfao


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6


Hello Northstar


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

8


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

6.475736346


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

5


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

8


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10 / Cute


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

8


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

8!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

11/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:cry 

10/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

100/10


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 100/10


yessss!  

101/10 :lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just for that:

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unvoiced said:


> :cry
> 
> 10/10


 It's cool, just a bit weird with the eyes.

6/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

7/10 stan looks too scared :/


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

10+/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

8/10 

The office is cool...Steve Carrell is cool...The avatar seems fitting for someone with SA. Grumpy faced and looking away from the camera, lol.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_6/10_


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

100000/10  so cute!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^same


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

10 :O


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

9


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6/10


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT!
How could you give PAC-MAN a 5?!!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

6


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

7 (is that from the sims?)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

4/10
sorry bro


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

1/10.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8, very pretty


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pacman! 9.5


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

1/10.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_hhmhmhmh....5._


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

a little panda 

9/10


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

4/10


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

7/10


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

1/10 (Forgive me; it's because it scares me  )


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

6/10-- creeepy!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

8.9560


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

8.5/10, cool that you made a new one. Mustaches are hot.


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

3/10
overused phrase


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

9/10, Pac-Man games are fun


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10  I like snow scenes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## RamboTaco (Apr 16, 2012)

8/10 Curly hair for life !


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

You think I look ridiculous? :bah
You get 0/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

mark101 said:


> the moustache doesn't suit you


You have weird eyes, I think they suit me very well.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

7/10 for Secretaz, 6/10 for the above.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10 You once had your face in your avatar, I thought it was a lot of better than this car.



mark101 said:


> My eyes suit you? lol


No :roll


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> 7/10 You once had your face in your avatar, I thought it was a lot of better than this car.


Thanks.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gotta give ya a 9 GameGuy.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

9/10 It's really cool


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

5/10

not a fan of female facial hair  teehee


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10 Sorry not a fan of self immolation


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fine, Fine. With mustache 4/10. Without...10/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

9/10. Looks interesting.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Simple but effective. 6/10


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10/10 for Einstein


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.002


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Cute. 9/10


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting 8/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no idea what it is. Based on aesthetics, 4/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.57537


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

9.9/10 Keroppi is a cutie.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

9/10


----------



## thequietgirl1995 (May 31, 2012)

Interesting 9/10. Might give me a nightmare though


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5/10


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

0/10

Intended for Secretaz


Big blu, yours is 8/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

8


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

9


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

10/10 I like.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

0.000000132/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10 For Einstein


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting... 8/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10 out of BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> 10/10 I like.


Thank you.


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

9/10 I like the contrast.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

8/10


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

8/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5/10


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6/7


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.2545+


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

9/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

10/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.867958844+


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

8


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6.78654532/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

9 and 1/2


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

10/10 very creative


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.615457887


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol 10/10 dunno just funny avatar


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10 because I'm a Leo and think Lions are beautiful.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

8/10 She's pretty.

Potential new av. what do you think?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

haha i like it. 8.5/10.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Blue's Clues, awesome. 

10/10.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

10/10 ~ That's a cool gif


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9/10 nice look.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10, Carl Sagan.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

8/10. Sad, but I like it.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

^

8/10 eyes!


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

8/10
Jennifer Lawrence is pretty cool. :3


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10 Im guessing thats einstein?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7.5/10 Never been a particular fan of lions, but this one seems pretty artistic.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 it's so cute


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

28/30. Not so good at following instructions.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

9/10
Nothing better than being yourself! :yes


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10! Love THG and I only just started it today lol.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10

You take great pictures!

ETA: Too late! lol Still 10/10, it's apretty photo


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10 is that a pic of you?


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

8/10.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4/10- not a fan of Loony Toons


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10- would be better if it weren't colored weird


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

i like pretty girls 10 and screw you if you dont like link.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Eeh.. Well.. 6/10?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 again


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5/10 I'm sorry - never been a particular fan of felines in general.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6/10 

Cant tell whether its a porcupine or not.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

10/10 epic


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

9/10 scary!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5/10


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

1/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3/10 Nothing personal, but I really hate South park.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

10/10 but it needs more cats.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Interesting, but an 8...
Well... Okay, a 9.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Pakman deserves..a 9


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Orange squirrel? lol i'll give it an 8.5 for the craziness


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I forgot what that dolls name is.

8


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Waves are cool but nothing out of the ordinary 6/10.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

MOARRR Dinosaurs!!! 10/10


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

6/10 dogs are better


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2/10


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

To kind I'm sure 9/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

8 Pretty


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Your avatar is full of WIN, 10/10 for you too


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10 cats rule


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Reminds me of Donnie Darko 9/10


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

cool cat. 8 out of 10


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

10/10 (there's no avatar )


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> 9/10


8/10. Try yourself doing archery for maximum awesome.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

7/10 because its moving.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10 cute


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9/10 its purrrdy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

10/10, seeing the large version makes it even better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leopards are cool 9/10


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10 again


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

9/10 i like the creepiness


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10...it's neat


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

9/10

I loved that movie!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

What is that thing in the sky? A bird maybe. /10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

-1000/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-∞/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

-9000000/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I still win when it comes to negative rating on your avatar.
-∞/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

-999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm still very far ahead of you.

-∞/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think so boyo


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm quite certain your avatar is negative infinity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your still wrong boyo


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

10/10 it's a cool picture!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10 what's it say under them?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10 I like the bizarre, surrealist impression.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

2/10

edit: I hit 8. How'd 2 show up???

8/10.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

0/10


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Monotony said:


> 8/10 what's it say under them?


Oh it's says this: All I can say about life is... enjoy it.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

^^I rate fetisha's avatar a 10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I love South Park 9/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

10/10. I love Hunger Games!!!!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

9/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

20/10 I love Butters!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

5/10 i'd prefer the lady in front


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

6/10
I find it really soothing to look at and it's just djfs- Amazing <3

Also-








You know you guys can't resist this sexiness. XD


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

9/10 reminds me of my SA


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

9/10


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

9/10 (swear I am not just picking the same numbers)
I am curious to know if its art or graphic


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

7/10



AlazarRamir said:


> 9/10 (swear I am not just picking the same numbers)
> I am curious to know if its art or graphic


I dunno its just a random pic I found that I though looked really awesome (and cuz I like lions). My best guess is it is a photoshopped picture of a real lion.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

9/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

4/10


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10... It represents how I feel right now.. lol


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

9/10


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

10/10
i love bleach!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

4/10 Soddy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10


----------



## enigmaticmind (Jun 27, 2012)

10


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

8


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

6
so much color


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

6.5/10
:d


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1/10


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

50/10...I mean 10/10. Love Grease!!!!!!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

1/10
The lack of eyes is unnerving.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

0/10
I was going to give you 10/10 but because of the way you rated my avatar you get 0/10.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Correction 10/10 
but only because you gave me 0/10 which is very ballsy lol
Keep that up and you'll have your SA knocked in no time


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Now you get 10/10


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

8/10 >>love the masquerade mask.


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

8/10
n_n


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

10.
I love sigourney weaver!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

8/10
because your pretty


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

5 Too scary... :afr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10!! ;D


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10!


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

sssssssssss


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10/10 Very beautiful and stylistic.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10... random lol


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

4/10 not enough anime


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

4/10 too much anime.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

1/10 lame stereo type


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10 cool but dunno who it is


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

3/10 for southpark


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10 It needs some antialising


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10!! love southpark!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 pretty ^_^


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

8/10 - plus I wanted to comment on the previous one - cool photo!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^aw why thank you! 10/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10.

Artsy.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

10/10 

Big Cats in the house!!!


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

10/10
I LOVE frosted flakes....lol!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

10/10 ;p



WhoDey85 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Big Cats in the house!!!


:high5 woot!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7/10 It's very nice but a bit small to see it properly.


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

ssssssssss


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 pretty


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

3/10 doesnt look asian enough


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

3/10 doesn't look ninja enough :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

6/10 losses points for hating on the cat in his pic.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

8/10 <3 i wanna hug it!!!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10!


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

7/10


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

6. *prepares for 0*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8/10 I like it


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

7/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

9.7/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

9/10.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10, no idea who that is


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4/10 I find it too savage.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Adorbz! 10/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

10/10 very cool!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

overexposed photoooooooooo 

for that u get 9/10


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

6/10

Slightly amusing


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1/10

not a fan of death


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

9/10 lol..made me laugh ..xD = )


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

9/10 Did you draw that by any chance?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

(No not my work. But a nice portrait of him nonetheless)


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10 cool but not cool enough to be a ten


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10 gorgeous snow leopard


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

5/10 Sorry but Stan from South Park humph.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice avatar...seems like a portrait..is that you??? wondering..Anyway..I give 8/10 = )


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10 pretty nice looking guy 

@ Jcgrey: aww, not a fan of Stan or just not a fan of SP??


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks.. I love this avatar of you..lol..I love this character... =) 10 out of 10 =)


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

10/10 because india!







Force India for life!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

8.5/10. I liek the look of anxiety. Can't tell fi you are biting a nail, but it portrays anxiety pretty well. I'd give it a ten out of ten, but there are so many out there like it because everyone here is, well, anxious. Haha.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

10/10 for representing jealousy of me in the form of a basketball net. Trying to get to where I'm at but permanently stuck below. Tehee.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> 10/10 because india!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..Thanks and you just put an awesome pic...and I like your avatar ..umm..9/10...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

@ Jcgrey: aww, not a fan of Stan or just not a fan of SP??[/QUOTE]

No I actually like SP. Just don't think SP characters make for nice AV's

But to each their own


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5/10 Too many items for such a small space.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

5/10 Never really liked Pacman.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9 (would be 10 if I could see a close up)


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

10!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10 dunno who or what it is


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol...8/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

8/10 move the hand out the way so we can see your face better


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10 For changing your Pac Man AV


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10/10 I like the space theme.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

10 wish systems could do that


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 Something about it....


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

4/10 gives off bad vibes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10 I love Southpark!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL

I love those things 10/10


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess that's Snake from MGS? 8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

9.8756832671809/10, its funny LOL


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

6/10..What is it btw??Broken glasses??


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

8.5/10 because the picture looks slightly exposed.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10, a little simple though


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

10/10. I love South Park.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10 pretty snow!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

9.5/10. I want to give the Stan in your avatar a hug.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

5/10. It's like you're teasing me, lol. You show your face, but block most of it with that smiley thing


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

6/10..The pic quality isn't that great!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

5/10 you look sad and like you need a hug:squeeze oh and my avatar is broken glass on pavement


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10 for such a cute avatar.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

8/10 I found myself staring at it a few times lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10 =)


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10 :i


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL..Your avatar makes me laugh.. 10/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

10/10 soooo funny


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL that was for s


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL oops that was for strwbrry


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you both 
^ 10/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10 Galileo is fantastic.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10/10


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

9/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Better than your other one 7/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10 nature = )


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

9/10 you seem like a fun dude =)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Reminds me of the Splinter Cell game

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

10/10!

I'm such a Hunger Games fanatic.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

.00000000000000000000000000000000000000001/10

just kidding 8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10 gotta love a wolf, even if you hate dogs


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha,once again 9/10 .. =D


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

5/10 too generic.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

3/10 dunno what the heck it is


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10 hd =)


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

10


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

10. cute


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

10 >>creepy but me likey lol


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10 =)


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I give it a 87% out of 100% 

pretty good, pretty good.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm...

8.5/10

Not entirely sure what it is.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

3 out o - oh woah that was cool. 10/10


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty good. *7/10*.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

7/10 ~


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

4.9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4.3/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9/10 Angel falls?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

8/10


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

10/10 qr codes appeal to my inner nerd


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10/10

nice.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## 87Daniel (Jun 9, 2012)

10/10 go nico robin!


----------



## Maliblue (Aug 1, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

10/10, I really like it


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

PJ's!!!!!!

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10 pretty cool but don't like what it turns into


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6.5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10..Wish Stan would go burst into laugh here!!!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

9.5/10, I don't like yellow but that is still a nice avatar.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9/10 cool, what is it?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

10. I love south park lol


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

HarryStanluv25, it's a close up view of the 'Eerie Forest' background from Windows.

9/10, very nice ShadyGFX.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That looks SO familiar!

8.5/10... oh why not.

9!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

10/10 I never get bored watching it!!


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9/10 theres something about the color i like


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 if that's you


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10.. cute!. And yes its me


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10 =)


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

10/10 :d


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10 cute.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10 very pretty


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

7.5


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

10/10!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10/10


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

7.5/10 :] i don't know bout the pigtails, but pretty face whoever that is


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

10/10, love birds. :b


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10 pretty!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10 love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

7/10

I like the "Cyanide and Happiness" show.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

10/10 trippy :heart


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

10/10
The real question is....what about my avatar? I think mine is a nice mix of funny, artistic, and classy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10. cute cute cute


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10 mysterious


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

*10/10*. Very beautiful.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

8/10 :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

10/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9/10 you're pretty


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

ravens said:


> 9/10


7/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

7.5


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

9, is that you? youre a good looking guy


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

10/10 I love blues clues!!!


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

5/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10 because i love dodgeball


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> 9, is that you? youre a good looking guy


Yes,that's me! Thanks


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

8


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

9/10 for being absolutely disgustingly awesome


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10 absolutely beautiful.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

9. Really cool.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

10/10! ...wait a sec is that a picture or a drawing? haha either way its awesome!!


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

9


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

9/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

10/10... can't beat a fox


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

lol wait, but if someone has their picture in the avatar, wouldn't you be rating their looks instead? :roll


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Well... I guess so. 

Anyhoos, your beautiful. I give your avatar a 10/10!:yay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

7/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

9/10


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> 9/10


7/10. Probably not your best pic, no?? :sus


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

geepeeone said:


> 7/10. Probably not your best pic, no?? :sus


Yes,not best pic of me =P 
7.5/10 for your avatar,Idk what that is though?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

7/10


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

10/10 for Edgar. 1/10 cuz he looks creepy as hell! If I am not mistaken, you have def changed your avatar a couple times recently.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> 10/10 for Edgar. 1/10 cuz he looks creepy as hell! If I am not mistaken, you have def changed your avatar a couple times recently.


jus twice before it was


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

DefendAll said:


> jus twice before it was


Ooohhhh dodgeball. One of my favorite movies! Nobody makes me bleed my own blood.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Ooohhhh dodgeball. One of my favorite movies! Nobody makes me bleed my own blood.


 ben stiller was hilarious in this


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

8/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> 7/10


Was it this one before, when you rated it higher?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

hrnmhmm said:


> Was it this one before, when you rated it higher?


mmm, better. Could be better quality though.


----------



## D3T0X (May 8, 2012)

7


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

8/10. An extra point for the kush.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

8/10, not bad.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

9/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ShySmoker (Aug 27, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

5/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

6


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10 outa 10


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

8


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10...cute.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

7


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

7, but it does have this funny manic appeal..and DUUUBBBSTEP


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9 because i like the beach


----------



## hoothoot (Aug 25, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8/10


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

I miss this thread.

8/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10/cute


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

9/10 neat!!!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

10/10 ^^^^^^ ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

7


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1:b


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

1, sorry but atheist here


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

7


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8 !Is that a heart?


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

7


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

8/10

Mine is Misery Bear


----------



## AP9028 (Sep 3, 2012)

7


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

5


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

4


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## damclure (Sep 5, 2012)

is that a hedgehog? What is it? (forgive me for diverging from the rating game ... i'm just curious)

Also, what are we rating? I'm confused.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

damclure said:


> is that a hedgehog? What is it? (forgive me for diverging from the rating game ... i'm just curious)
> 
> Also, what are we rating? I'm confused.


First off ,welcome to SAS  .We are just rating the avatars as the title of the thread says, like if its you in your avatar,I'd rate your avatar as 9/10


----------



## damclure (Sep 5, 2012)

ah, ok thanks ... as you were ... so sorry for screwing it up.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

10  and yes it is


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey! I demand a rating too! And yes, that's a hedgehog. And I'd rate the above avatar 7.5/10.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

8


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

6 (Rating is flawed because im a guy)


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9 understandable


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

OH HERRO SEXY MAN! 10/10! MWHAHAHA  'That's the smell of desire, my lady.'


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10 you gotta stop doing this


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

9/10

some serious lighting in the ceiling there, awesome


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

10/10. OH god..that skit...hilarious.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10...pretty artistic looking.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10 because i love southpark


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10!!!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

10/10 because of another tintin based avatar :b


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

11/10
Yay Tintin


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

7/10


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

4/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

10!


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

9


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

9


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

10


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

6


----------



## Adam0 (Sep 10, 2012)

10


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Being on top of a mountain is no small feat, so 10


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

9.6


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9.9/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

7


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

8


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

9


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.02454+


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

8


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

5


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0214+


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

7


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

aww thats a cute avatar...8.2454+


----------



## Sr Vasto (Sep 14, 2012)

7


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

0


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

7


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

100000000000000000000000000000000000 im to sexy for my shirt Hheeeeeheeeeeeee!Whooooooo!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10 Owls are cool


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.632644+


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

9 for enthusiasm


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

1.5


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

D-


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

0.2


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

one hundred


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Disqualified


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

no!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok you can have 1, now you give me 10


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

10 because that looks like a really awesome old guy... whose probably some random politician.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4/10


And that's Ronald Reagan.... you know, one of those famous American Presidents? Not like Chester Arthur, one people actually know.... well most people apparently.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

08/10.0


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.02144+/10.0


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8.9/10

edit: nevermind lol

10/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

0.223433456788454434224/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

000000000000.1/10


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10+20/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

60/100


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

10/10 <3


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10/10 (sagan!!)


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

10/10


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

7/10. Not you, just the bland *** background. Couldnt spice it up a little!?!?!? hahaha. If you had some color behidn you id give it a ten!!!!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.65485+


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10+10/10


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

9


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

6


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.25445+


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.40124+


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

7


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I gave you a 6 last time but I've warmed to the whole golden eagle thing so I'll give you an 8


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

8/10


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

7


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

1000000000000000/10.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

2


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

9


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.0214+


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

A*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

2/10. 
I am a liberal and Obama supporter


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

0 
I have good taste in music


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

12/10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5/10, it should be a close up, looks like a cat!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5/10 I'm not sure what I'm looking at. I'm almost certain it's a girl, but the top half of the head is cropped out. A picture of the poster herself who shyly left out most of her face? Mysterious.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4/10 I don't like guns. Guns are bad. :no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5/10 Why is that hedgehog (I think) walking away from me? Or why I am I looking at a picture of a hedgehog's a**?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

7


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

5


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6/10


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

7/10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

10/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

10/10 :boogie rock on!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10
Pretty!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9/10

Pretty funny, but you need to change it already:b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Seven


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.214546


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8.9/10


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

5


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

0/10,just being honest.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

-10000/10


Yeah doesn't feel to good does it?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 3/10


Ralph just wants to be loved 

6/10 btw.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> -10000/10
> 
> Yeah doesn't feel to good does it?


Nope,it feels great:b:b

Ps:5/10 for takeone's avatar


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8.9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

7


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

20/10


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

lol^ 7/10


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

3.1415926535897932


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

1.98334333434343434343434343434343434343434343


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I really like Pastel's avatar, though I could do without the cigarette.

10/10


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

9/10 very cute


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10 but 10 on your username lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10/10 cause I used to have cat like your avatar


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, no progress, SIX/TEN!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10 It looks slightly mysterious.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8/10, colours are cool and it symbolizes loneliness in my opinion.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.986+


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

8/10.... I lub the froggy! I once drew that froggy from somewhere  weird huh


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9+1/10


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't have the slightest clue as to what it is sorry


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10 :lol


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7.6/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10 because I love Halloween.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

8


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

9


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

8


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

12


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

2/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3/10


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

4


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

6


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure what it is 








But 9/10


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

8/10 Is that Che Guevara in his teen years?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9/10 for that brilliantly pensive look.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

10/10


----------



## PopulationOfZero (Oct 1, 2012)

9


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

4


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

9


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

6 kinda creepy looking


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

7. Mostly because I'm confused. Is that a phone booth?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

8


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

9


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> 7. Mostly because I'm confused. Is that a phone booth?


Its a Tardis (Time, And, Relative, Dimentions, In, Space) disguised as a British police box. Its from the TV show Doctor Who  Im a nerd haha!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

@jJoe 10

@LostMoonOfPoosh 6


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Quite frankly you deserve a 10/10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

7


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

8


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7/10. It's a great improvement since your last avatar.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

9.5/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

3. I don't like Dolan :<


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

8


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

6.5


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

10/10!

very mysterious


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

10


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

6


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

why doesnt anyone find avi sexy and 4


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pastels said:


> why doesnt anyone find avi sexy and 4


I wonder, such a tricky one I guess we'll never know. :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

5


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

-23


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

9/10 I love black cats and Halloween 

Very tasteful cat, at that.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8.567/10


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7.5/10 I liked your previous avatar better.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> 7.5/10 I liked your previous avatar better.


I'm not sure if you even liked the previous

And 6/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

8.5


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10 not sure what's going on in it


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

Fits the theme of the month, and I like cats. 9/10.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

5 - it has no nose


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

8


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.021456+


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.234545+


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

8.58394837292830489482983984948abcdefgh3098349839058 +


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

8.9999999999999.....


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.23145+


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10/10 for longevity


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10

Sagan style!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8/10. It's very cute but a bit detailed for such a small picture.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0124856+


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

6.5/10

Points for cuteness but a secret agent shouldn't be cute, they should be stealthy...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

7.5 - might be higher if I could see it better


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

10/10 because I love black cats ^_^


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10 nice pic


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Again...10/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

8


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

10,...can't say no to the Gipper.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

30/10...miss this thread.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10 cute but I've never been into teddy bears


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

9/10 Stan is cool


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10 quack quack


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

7


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

9


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

7/10.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7.5/10


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

6


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

7. If that's supposed to be Aslan, maybe a 9.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.6.56455+


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10 part of my childhood but don't care much for the cartoon now


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

6/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5/10.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

9/10


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.5464+


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

9.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

9.24541+


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 9.24541+


9/10...classic.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

8/10


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

5/10 You know it's just my opinion right? lol


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

2/10


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10 Pretty sexy.

(Also: I can't imagine that anyone's gonna give Catherine Deneuve any less than a 10)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10 
South Park FTW!

______



Barette said:


> (Also: I can't imagine that anyone's gonna give Catherine Deneuve any less than a 10)


Ouch! Seems that went right out of the window.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8.8


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

HardRock said:


> 2/10


whaaaaaaaaaa?U traitor!!!!

6/10


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

0.5/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ouch,-2/10.Just saying,He also takes most of the pain for your kind as well.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

3


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

5 don't know who it is


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

7/10


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10 adorable


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10/10 great rack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.98978+


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

7 it's a good movie but I can't lie it kind of freaked me out when I was younger lol especially the baby new year one *shivers*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.42454


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 

It's very mysterious


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

5/10


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10/10 kitty


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> 10/10
> 
> It's very mysterious


I'm only here in spirit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.2545


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.58754


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> 5 don't know who it is


:eek
That's your Secretary of State!

Anyway...10/10 for festive spirit


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10! Your avatar makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8 Regis is cool


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

9 

Can't go wrong with South Park


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

8


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1/10


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hhehehehe,2/10.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9 
I love turtles.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.0214


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

5/10


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

9/10 it's awesome that you have the courage to put a picture of yourself! (assuming that is you)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8/10. I like the mask. Please be kind to me, whoever is posting next. That is indeed me in my avatar.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

9/10, is it kind enough?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10/10. It sure is


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10

And yep, this is a pic of me.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

zero


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

7.5


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8/10 haha


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10/10 hot


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

5/10

lol i wonder how many points i'll get


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

It's very minimalist. I like it...

10/10


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

9.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

1/10


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

8.9


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

9


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

9/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

8/10 I like this "Spoderman" thing, even though I know that's the Venom version of whatever the meme is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

-1 
because it looks like you 

hahahahaha only joking you get an 8.5 (note the .5 which means it's almost a 9)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

3


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Also a *3* / 10

Too much going on in your avatar


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10

Hills, party tomorrow? #YOLO


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

10/10 - your avatar defines genius

*cough* It's Madam Secretary

#








lol - why aren't you in eurovision anymore?


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10 o' course!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

8


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7/10, that panda's face is too cute for a warrior.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Read the status!9/10


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

9, I like pandas >;D


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10,I like crazy girls,lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

10/10

Panda's with sledge hammers are win!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10/10


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

8/10

Nice art there but don't know what's happening in the picture


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

0/10, lack of avatar :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7/10


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

6.9999/10


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

6.9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5.6985475+


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Where's Loveless's avatar? :sus

7/10. Nice picture, I'm guessing you feel like Rudolph, who feels different from the herd and can't seem to fit in?


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10 me likey very much.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

8.8 points.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

100000000000000/10

Hilary Clinton <3


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

the alley cat said:


> Where's Loveless's avatar? :sus
> 
> 7/10. Nice picture, I'm guessing you feel like Rudolph, who feels different from the herd and can't seem to fit in?


Well I didnt want to leave a n/a rating so I gave loveless a rating anyway..Im in the xmas spirit and thought it was a little christmasy..

7.9235+


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

20/10 I always like to have a Rudolph avatar during Christmas time myself .


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

If that's Iwan Rheon 10/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

^ Yes it is 

10/10


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10! So cute


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

10/10


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

8


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

What even is?

7


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

5


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

8


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9/10. It's a really good avatar. The only reason why I didn't give it a 10 is because Randy is the best character on South Park, not Stan.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

6


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

6, would give it a higher score if I could understand what it actually is


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6/10

Nice guitar.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10

@ Zepplin: Iyo, but Stan's my very fav!!


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

10 love southpark


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

8, quite cute  (reminds me of mew of pokemon, maybe it is?)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6/10


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

7.318


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

7.5
I don't watch Doctor Who too much these days


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10, i like the way it looks.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you. That's me at the beach! 

7/10 because it freaks me out a bit.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

9.1/10 :yes


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10



HustleRose said:


> Thank you. That's me at the beach!
> 
> 7/10 because it freaks me out a bit.


Even better then  And yeah, i tend to go for creepy/weird avatars.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3/10


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

7/10 (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

9


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

30/10 that episode is brilliant and I love That Thing You Do! .


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the hair, the face and everything, so above 10 :b


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Cute! It gets a 9 though, because I have to flip my screen to see it properly.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

5


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is that My Little Pony or am I high? Anyway 8 lol


----------



## BestWishes (Jul 24, 2012)

10 ~ so cute


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

7/10

Animation is good.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm about to go all analytical. Here we go.

Well, I'm all for peace. And the contrasting black and white brings to mind the yin and yang. The colour scheme of the peace sign reminds us that peace can only be brought about through balance, inner balance, as well as outer. As a smart guy once said lol,

"Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance*,* you must keep moving."

Ok it's official I'm high...

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

50/10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7, whats it from?


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

eeeaaasy 10 points out of a possible 10.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> eeeaaasy 10 points out of a possible 10.


9/10 Hillary Clinton wearing sunglasses, enough said


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg I forget where that dragon is from? 7.5/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10



jJoe said:


> 7, whats it from?


It's from the Canadian show Degrassi.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8.5/10 cool cat


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

7


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10/10 cute ^_^


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

10 points out of 10.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

11/10 for the hat


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

9/10 nice pins


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

8/10 because I want in on that conversation.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

2/10, sorry xD


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

6/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Reminds me of that guy from Dragon's Balls...7/10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

9/10 for this Daft Punk-ish avatar.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

7/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, cute.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

6/10 for dumping on me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

1 point out of 10. The old one was much better, sorry!


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

8/10 I'll change it back!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Still only a 7 though LOL - see that's more like it :yes it suits your username - OK OK I'll give you 8 points out of 10 because it's Christmas and you did change it back - wow I'm really blabbering right now, I should stop talking now and let this thread get back to what it's all about: Rating! So, let it commence!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

5/10
What happened dude?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

8/10
very cute avatar.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

8/10 I have that hat.


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 5/10
> What happened dude?


What d'you mean? It got better that's what happened! I keep changing it...

Oh and Vegeta gets 7 points out of 10.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8.2454+


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6/10


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

50/10 I love Hugh


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, he's awesome, love the House M.D. show 

8/10, cute, as I've already said xD


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

8/10 for been a vicodin addict.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Better than the one yesterday, 7/10.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

10/10 because I love House


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10 cool car.Mustang?Aston Martin?I'm probably wrong, but it reminds me of this two xD


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> 8/10 cool car.Mustang?Aston Martin?I'm probably wrong, but it reminds me of this two xD


The car in the pic is a Shelby, so roughly the same as Mustang, good guess  Funny that you mentioned those 2 btw, Ford Mustang and Aston Martin DBS are my 2 favorite cars 

Rating: 10/10 because you didn't change it yet.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sweet.I love Mustang, ever since i first saw it.'67 in particular.

Still 8/10


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

7. Hugh Laurie's face :heart


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

7.5


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

1/10.No avatar doesn't really mean unique, sorry


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

8/10

My parents used to be farmers but they stopped 3 years ago.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6/10 for pixelated picture.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, nice guitar.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

8/10...the color of your hair, skin and eyes all together is really pretty


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

7/10.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

7/10 not bad son


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

8/10 Looks really cool, what is it from?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7/10


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

0.1/10 .. lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Tsk tsk 
Cute, 8/10


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

0.1 again


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

10/10 because I THINK that's Hugh Laurie.



lzzy said:


> 8/10 Looks really cool, what is it from?


Thanks son! Tis from Kingdom Hearts :boogie


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, unique.

And yep, it's Hugh Laurie


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

9/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

2/10
I don't know why but for some reason your avatar scares me...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10 .


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

10


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

10. Super cute


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6/10


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Shygirl007 said:


> 2/10
> I don't know why but for some reason your avatar scares me...


Lol


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

10/10 Awesome avatar.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

0.5/10


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

5/10


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

8/10 for Hugh Laurie!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

9.73/10


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

5/10 

Only becasue I have no idea what it is. Shame on me, I know.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

8/10!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

6/10 (if thats a samurai in his hand then 9/10 ) cant rly make out what it is lol.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> 6/10 (if thats a samurai in his hand then 9/10 ) cant rly make out what it is lol.


It's a guitar haha 

8/10 for you! would give a 9 if the picture was more you and less wall


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

7/10 cause guitar is not one of my favorite instruments


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

7/10 

I love dogs not cats  however!! that smiley is awsome 
(dog with a smiley woulda been a definite 10!!)


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10 .


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10.If this was username thread, it would be 10/10 xD


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

7

Never seen "House" before.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10

uhhh what??


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

6/10
I'm not a huge southpark fan


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

5/10 elbows too pointy


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

7/10 
Its not very clear to me though but my comp is being weird ~


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

8/10 alittle violent


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> 10/10 ;]


Awww thanks


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

10/10 if their your lips 8/10 if their not


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> 10/10 if their your lips 8/10 if their not


Yup they are mine


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.2414+


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

6/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8.58


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Yup they are mine


Hey!! u didnt rate mine!! I take my 10 back and give u a 9 and half :lol only jokin <3

7/10 I dont rly like guitars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.58245+


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

8 it's very cute


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

10/10, absolutely love it!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

8/10 I dont know what it is but looks kinda cool lol ^_^


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

Obi-Wan! What the hell are you doing here you old bugger.

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9. South Parks cool.


----------



## neonwallflower (Oct 16, 2012)

hmm I'm gonna have to say a...5...and one half


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

7/10 for creative expression. If it is yours, that's beautiful. If it's not yours, still good job for being able to capture your personality in a thumbnail.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Very atmospheric image. 9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7/10, looks good.For a second, before looking better, i though it is Man. United badge.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

10/10 for Hugh Laurie and his sexy ***.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

9/10 just because.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

7.5/10 for the afro!


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

10/10 'Cause it's Izzy. Respect.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

8/10 Becaz mon, yah make mi wna talk'a like a rastafarian mon


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Fuuuunky, 8/10 like I said sometime before: More funky, less wall!


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

10/10 for showing us where that Monkey funk is coming from...the bathroom.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

8/10 - I like the hat, there should be more face


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

4/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

5/10, it's ok.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10 House rocks even though I've never seen the show lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, too bad, you don't know what you're missing 

7.5/10, haven't seen SP in a long time.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10 I love him.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

7/10 she's beautiful but can't see the whole face.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Cute picture, and nice text, 8/10.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ 
I dont like that programme so u can only have a 6 lol ^_^


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

5


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

21 - 12


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

5/10 Sorry, I hate dudes that are better looking then me.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8.9

It's al right. It's all good.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

9/10!


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

9/10  Right onnn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome username.

9/10


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10. 10/10 if it's actually you ( not a character or whatever  )
Awesome either way


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

9/10 very pretty


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7/10



Spritz11 said:


> 8/10. 10/10 if it's actually you ( not a character or whatever  )
> Awesome either way


It's Hugh Laurie from House M.D.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> 7/10
> 
> It's Hugh Laurie from House M.D.


Ahhh, Ok  Still cool :3


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

mardymoo said:


> 9/10 very pretty


Awww thank you very much :3


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8..


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

4/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I give an 8 because I enjoy the show House MD.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

7.5 Saturn is also my favorite planet.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

4/10 its too dark


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

9: it's divine...


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

7/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

MOOO 8.5/10 lol  ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice! 10/10 ^_^haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7/10.

For a second i thought that were cows, lol.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

8/10 only thing better would have been a cat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that is sooooooooooooooo cute.

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

10 its a perfect square thats why and cartman is funny 

thats not even cartman i know but still


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

^ 
Out of 10, I would give that one a 6.0...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ 
Out of 10, I would give that one a 0.6...

naaah i'd give it a 7.8 i like it


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm! atleast its not oprah, So u get an 8 for that reason alone :lol ^_^


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

10/10 'cause penguins are awesome. What's up with the creepy skull in the corner, though?


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10

It's a seal photo bombing it.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

8/10 because a dolphin would deserve a 10/10


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

9/10 robots are awesome


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

6/10. No freebie points.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Um, 10/10 for free space?



sumbirdy said:


> It's a seal photo bombing it.


Aha I see it now. Sorry, I must be going blind lol.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

5/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

6/10 cus I dont like guitars


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10

Y u no like guitars?


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Dammit hollow

8/10


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

7/10


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

7/10


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

7/10 
Nice afro!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10 Cute


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> ^
> Out of 10, I would give that one a 0.6...
> 
> naaah i'd give it a 7.8 i like it


:lol


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

5/10


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

8/10


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd give ninjaslol 10/10 cute


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5, again


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

10/10 would bang


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

5/10


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

7/10


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

10/100


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice one, 9/10.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

10/10


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

10/10 Gemini ftw


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10/10


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

10/10 i just had myself a nice south park marathon this morning


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

11/10
Jim Carrey is an epic guy and one of my favs.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

You again??!! -,- 

I'll give you 3 for stalking me (joking)


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

10/9 because you look like a ninja.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

7/10

I like robots, but the image can have a tad more quality for it's size.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

7/10 


galacticsenator said:


> 10/9 because you look like a ninja.


well I am a ninja


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

10/10 defiantly


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

No problem, I'll keep on stalking you ^^^

7/10


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

3/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice car, 7/10.


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1!!! only im allowed to say brasillias avatar is bad (and it is) mwahaha lol :lol 

Only joking but yeah I dont rly like south park so 6 ^_^if it was kenny i'd give an 8 cus hes pretty cool + wears ORANGE!!


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

10/10 south park whoop whoop


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

AHHH Funky, we posted at the same time :/ awkward XD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

owell im taking the 10 anyway mwahaha lol ^_^ ill give u an 8 cus I dont know who that person is. Dont like pink tho XD


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8.59


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

6/10


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

6/10


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9/10, Honda? Is that what you're driving now?


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

10/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

3/10


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

8/10


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

10/10 that was hilarious :lol


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

4/10


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

10/10


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

10/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ZERO!!!!

its about time u changed it :lol me no like!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

10/10 for being brave enough to use a picture of himself as an avatar!


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

10


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

10/10 

So cute


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks clean 10/10


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

8.5364


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

3/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7/10


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

8/10

fit


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

8/10


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9


----------



## bennyboy92 (Feb 14, 2013)

8


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

3 [Too small]


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

9/10. Sexy, would've been a 10 if I could see more of the body.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

9/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

6/10


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

5.4 /10


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

7/10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

7/10


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

10/10


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

5/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

10/10


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

0/10 I hate penguins. But I visited your profile. Nice Layout. 9/10. 

I still hate birds.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

9/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10



DappleGrey said:


> 0/10 I hate penguins. But I visited your profile. Nice Layout. 9/10.
> 
> I still hate birds.


Lol. I love penguins.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

sumbirdy said:


> 7/10
> 
> Lol. I love penguins.


I figured. And I'm sorry. A lot of people love penguins.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

8 Not sure what it is though. :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10, awesome.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10



Cletis said:


> 8 Not sure what it is though. :um


It's a fairy.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

7/10 Looks interesting


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

7/10. It looks quite cool. I think it is a fat duck wearing a crown.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

6/10. Only because I'm more of a cat person, and in all honesty I held the previous starring Panda Bear in much higher esteem.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh you did not just score my avatar lowly! I was thinking it was really quality - more like 8ish. I really love this new one better. Hmmph!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

6/10. Only because I'm more of a cat person, and in all honesty I held the previous starring Panda Bear in much higher esteem.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

8/10 I like your avatar a lot  There's no friend bias either lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

catcharay said:


> 8/10 I like your avatar a lot  There's no friend bias either lol


Oh yeh I went there gurlfran *shakes finger* (seriously it genuinely is a tasteful avatar, and I didn't intend to post the same thing twice) :lol

Anywaaay, better stop hijacking this dayum thread BRAH. lulz


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, looks dreamy.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

8/10


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

8/10 A sad fairy, you don't see that everyday.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

7.5 out of 10-interesting


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

7/10


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

0/10 you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

4/10


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

7/10 very cool


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

10/10 are you free tonight?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

6/10 I am


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

10/10 i like it too, and...but, but...


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

michael1 said:


> 0/10 you should be ashamed of yourself


D:


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

7/10 I kinda like it...


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

10/10, Really pretty !


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

10/10 :b


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

kate7 said:


> 9/10


10/10  cute


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nine point three six


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

8. That is a cool bicycle... haha


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

8


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

8 because it looks like a dr. seuss character


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

5/10!!!! 

:evil


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

same!!!


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

9/10 Very pretty!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

2/10 not your best - I like your username though, I'd give your username a 9.5/10 if this was "rate the username above you" thread


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

7/10


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

6/10 kinda romantic :yes


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10, pretty good.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

8/10


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

5/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

7/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10101010


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

9/10
I love your icon man


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10, I like it.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm your friend so I'm probably going to be biased and give you a more generous score...


6/10


...You're welcome


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not your friend but I'm still gonna keep it real. 

7/10


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Puppies!

9/10


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

I hate angry beavers lol
5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

10 / 10 <3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

7/10.

Dunno what that is... :?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awww ^^

^ 7.5/10.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10

@ heyperson- I'll pretend you didn't say that!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

20/10 go sp fans!


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice avatar.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

8/10


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

6/10. Don't know what it is, sorry.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

9/10, I just saw Django Unchained last night, awesome movie.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Cute, 8/10.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

10+500/10 big score like usual for the amazing Hugh Laurie


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

9/10, Jennifer Lawrence FTW!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8/10 but I'll challenge him to a draw, see who can draw a straight line quickest.


----------



## sumbirdy (Nov 13, 2012)

7/10


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

3 (Not a big fan of House)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9/10 Good mug shot


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

Definitely a 10.


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 

I
Don't watch that show though


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, it's nice. From some movie it seems.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 

Mine is from tv show Seinfeld.

That's Kramer.
I miss that show


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh xD Haven't seen it, but I'm really picky about shows I watch anyway...

8/10.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't watch too much tv anymore.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I hardly watch it at all either, but I download 'em of internet. Just right now I've following (every week one episode) 7 shows, and I'm waiting for 3-4 more shows to start, while watching Stargate Atlantis and The X-Files XD And I've got 2-3 shows waiting on my hdd.

Oh, yea...

Still 8/10


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

8/10 a bit hard to make out purely because it's avatar sized but I can still appreciate a good picture


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10/10


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

2/7


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

8


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

8/10


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

8


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

8


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

potato/Norway


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

8/10 coolcoolcool


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

9/10
that show is freakin hilarious and i always wanted to meet li'l sebastian good on ya man


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

10/10 have a good day


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 

Who is it?


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

8 - is that Kramer?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9

Yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

5/10

can barely see it.


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

7/10 
Owls are pretty rad but only pretty rad


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6/10


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

3/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

1/10. Not unique


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

10/10

I'd love to be under that beautiful sky!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Reminds me of Ren & Stimpy. Nice, anyway, 8/10.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10..


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

8


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6.5/10.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10, pretty nice


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

8/10 I like horseys


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

9/10 cute picture


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

10/10 easisly


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

8/10 cuz I'm used to it by now.


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

7 idk who that is.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

5/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

0/10.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

10/10 You have very nice eyes!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10, though I do like Jim Carrey, he's not as good as before.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

6.9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

8/10 Good composition, but hard to make out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

9/10 I like a good hat.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

9 thumbs up out of 10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

4/10. ;p


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

C+


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

8


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Almost 9


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

8


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

4/10.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Rocky 1/Rocky 5


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

10/10 wb


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

8/9


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

11/10 gotta be my favorite so far


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Sin said:


> -3/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

10 Soooo pretty.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

10/10 I love cats :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

100


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8.8


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7.9


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Xxx1[]


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

4, probably a 9 if I recognized the show/movie that is from (which unfortunately I do not) :con


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

7


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

8.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

10 lol it's simply funny :b


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

10


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Thanks  10 for you too! And for your sig :squeeze


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10, pretty good.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

10/10 love it!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

6


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

100


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

4/10. ;p


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

5 but probably would change if I recognised it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

0/10 for thinking '-' ratings are cool. 7/10 for an okay avatar.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Your avatar stinks.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

10/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Lil Wayne/Tupac


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

5/10? I dunno :/


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

3 xD


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

ninjaslol said:


> 3 xd


 wut!


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

2


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

You look like Jay from Marble Hornets  lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^ i feel like i should know where this avatar is from, but i cant put my finger on it. so ill give u a 6


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> ^ i feel like i should know where this avatar is from, but i cant put my finger on it. so ill give u a 6


 Buffy the Vampire Slayer ;P


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer ;P


ok it that case ill make it a 6.9


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

kate7 said:


> 10/10 love it


yeah! <3 
9.5/10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

7.6 (your ratings will improve by 0.1 every time from now on)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

i don't see a picture so 10/10


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4/10 What's wrong with her face?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

2/10

It's just lipstick.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

8/10. Close-up would be more.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

0/10.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

^ Hah!

8/10, however I like the House one better


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ Reminds me of some show that I can't remember what's it called. 8/10.

House's avatar was nice, but this fits my username better xD


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ 8.5/10 Very moody and artistic. I can tell some thought went into picking it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful picture, shortly said. 9.5/10.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

10


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

11/10

What's going on wit dat eye


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

0/100


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

100/0


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Much


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

2/10


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

7/10


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

10/10

You handsome devil you. <3


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

1000 Mmmmm... Sugar Lips! :kiss


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm, I got ninja'd apparently. 5.5/10, not bad.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

8/10


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

7/10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

7/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

woo floating phonebox!!! 8\10 lol ^_^


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

9.5/10


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

10/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

10.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cephalopod hats 8/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Barette said:


> 10/10


<3

also 
666th post


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats. For the dude in the picture that reminds me of that guy with a mask, in Scary Movie parody of Scream, 8/10.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Congrats. For the dude in the picture that reminds me of that guy with a mask, in Scary Movie parody of Scream, 8/10.


xD

8/10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10. Dr. Who, the... I can't remember their name. Dalkes? Or something.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

10/10

Yeah Dr. Who. The daleks


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

9/10

exterminate!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

2/10 I wish I got that picture


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6.5/10. Not bad 

It's pretty simple actually, it's this picture, just smaller & better version:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10 not bad, nice actually, but reminds me of one game I dislike.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

4


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

3682496328791463872916473861473892164378219643782103820146231094021 out of 10


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

8/10


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

10/10 Those multi-colored salt and pepper shakers are coool


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

1000/10 ; a cross-over between a brighter Will Smith and a pinch of Lil' Wayne.


----------



## tomcickas (Apr 7, 2013)

9.87 out of 10. Suddenly i REALLY want a kiss...badly!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10, pretty nice.


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

9.

Dark and abstract. I like it.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

8/10 I overall like but it's hard to figure out just what is going on.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

10/10 

It's beautiful


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10 I like it


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

9/10
quite cool I must say!


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

5?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

9 =) ASIANNNNNNN lol


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

9/10 !


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

8/10


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

7/10 would like to see cat better


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

8/10

I like ominous looking clouds.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

0/10. There is none!


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

11/10


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

thekloWN said:


> 0/10. There is none!


Wtf...I can see it on my profile but not here???


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

You don't have one  0/10


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

10

That is all.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

7/10

What a coincidence. While I was thinking of posting anything to test my avatar, I saw this thread.  Give the cute puppy a 10 please! lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Cute, 9.5/10.



Twinkiesex said:


> Wtf...I can see it on my profile but not here???


My account -> edit avatar. What you probably have is a profile picture.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> Cute, 9.5/10.
> 
> My account -> edit avatar. What you probably have is a profile picture.


Thank you

I'm retarded.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

8.5/10


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

10/10 Limmy is hawt


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

8/10
pixels


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

8/10 I like that anime avatar


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

9/10
He looks suave in that tux.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

7/10

you kinda look like a friend i had in high school


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

10/10



lzzy said:


> 10/10 Limmy is hawt


tahnx babe! luv u 2 <3


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

9/10 infectious smile


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10, pretty nice.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

6/10 I'm scared of horses


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

10/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a first. 8/10.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

We meet again...

9/10


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

10/10

very pretty


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

10/10 spongebob rocks.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

8/10  gotta look at the camera next time!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

10/10 your smile is inspiring, and i'll keep that advice in mind.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

7.5/10 cuz daleks are hard to take seriously.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

10 because she looks emo and I LOVE EMO's ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, emo? I suggest looking up what it means 

8.5/10, nice... eh, I can't remember what's it called. The thing you wear. >.>

*Edit:* Onesie damn, I remembered 9 hours after lol.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

9/10. Dark and mysterious, I like!


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

7/10
bull looks like it's gonna attack me o.o


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9/10, me likey.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

10/10 I like clouds, even if they are dark ones


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure where's that from. Kind of reminds me of a mushroom, especially Super Mario one. I like it. 8.5/10


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

lzzy said:


> 10/10 limmy is hawt


5/10
:d


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

what do you want me to say..


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

This isn't 'rate my profile picture' but avatar. Hence 0/10, since there isn't one.


----------



## NeverKnowsBest (Apr 30, 2013)

8


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10, I like it.


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

9/10


----------



## Lala Banana (May 1, 2013)

10!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8.5/10.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

9.5/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm im not such a huge car fan lol xD I like "toy cars" Thats what mustang fans calls lambos / ferraris rite? lol but yeh im not into those mustang type cars but its blue and my friend from SAS told me thats my birthstone colour sooooooooooo....
U can have an 8/10! lol


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

8/10 'cos you look like you're happy & we need a happy SAS forum member on here!!!


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

9/10 makes me smile lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, pretty nice.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

10/10, describes many people here's feelings

peace


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

10 beatles are the king


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I just rated it 10 in another forum and theirs nothing more than a 10! so I cant add anymore to that. i'll have to give u 0/10 (ITZ DA LAW) lol  (but secretly its another 10) lol xD


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I just rated it 10 in another forum and theirs nothing more than a 10! so I cant add anymore to that. i'll have to give u 0/10 (ITZ DA LAW) lol  (but secretly its another 10) lol xD


you just got yourself a 10 too ^^


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

^ meh.. I like DBZ I'm just not a fan of that picture lol... 6/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

4/10.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

4/10 I can't tell what that is?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Sinatra said:


> 4/10 I can't tell what that is?


I have said that before lol a bunch of times

Either way 8/10 "OOOOOH YEAAAHHH"


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7.5/10



Sinatra said:


> 4/10 I can't tell what that is?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

8/10 cool and mysterious.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10, pretty nice.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

9/10 cant tell what it is but looks cool


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Bigger pic is few posts above. 

8/10.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

8/10
I do actually like it, because of the darkness.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

5/10


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

6/10, the 6 pack is unnerving.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

A perfect 10, quite frankly.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhh 3 cus its strange! and 7 cus ur awsome! so i'll round that up to a nice 10  lol ^_^


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I am going to choke my monkey now

7/10


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8/10.

I'm going to choke my Australian now.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

8/10

biruiful scenery and you're high strung like a horse


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

8.5/10 A roided up dog?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

7/10

Simple, clean, efficient.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

7/10. Now I want something sweet ):<


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

9/10


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh already voted on ures but im here now!! so 10 again lol ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

9/10 because i like monkey's!


----------



## againsthegrain (Jan 10, 2013)

8/10 because I like yellow


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

5/10 I cant see you well


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

6/10 cus im not a huge fan of cameras xD and 4/10 cus u just added me! woo ^_^ so 10/10 overall 

(and for next person dont rate my avatar rate this pic cus its gna be my avatar soon)


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

7. Not a big fan of gimmicks sorry.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

6.5 - reminds me of myspace days of the selfie shots


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5 is all.


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

7/10


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

7.7


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Hahaha dooovde 9/10


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

6/10 :'3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

7/10 -1 for being located in the water temple.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

8/10 Cus foxes are fluffy
-1 for not being located in the water temple


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

9/10

Drawing of Dark Link = awesome


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

6/10 Daft Punk is ight.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9/10 

Like the assassin, but its not clearly Ezio so it dosen't deserve a 10.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

6.556+


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

cuuuute 8/10


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

10/10 Because it's FunkyMonkey :b


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

9/10. Very nice avatar, though for a while I thought it was Jack Black before I found out it was from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

9/10 that face xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

5/10
Your avatar confuses me.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

7/10 Your avatar confuses me, but appreciate the effort it is clearly putting in.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> 0/10
> 
> Plain horrible, replace it with Taylor Swift and I'll give you a 10/10


You monster, you don't even seem have an avatar for me to insult in retaliation. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2/10


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

7/10


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

7


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.9875446+


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

10


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

2/10.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4.5265+


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

4/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what that is, but 5/10


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0/10


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

0/10.........you need an avatar asap.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8/10 Not that into the subject matter, but it is mesmerizing to watch


----------



## trencher (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 cos it fits username!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8/10 it's memorable, which avatars should be


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

7/10......authentic.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

6/10 cute monkey or whatever its


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

5/10 cute girl or whatever it is, lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

7/10 kinda cute creature. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

10/10

Sweet knight helmet. :wink


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

10/10 awesome avatar


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

8/10 nice avatar and I think it fits. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

6/10


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

10/10

Gizmo is awesome, and I can do an impression of him singing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

6/10 do the impression bro lol.


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

7/10 ears too flappy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

8/10 nice mustache, by the way :b


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

8


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the original 8/10


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

7/10

That thing made me laugh lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

10/37


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Alice is always so hallucinogenic 9/10.31


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

10/10 love the avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

5/10 used to be 10/10


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

9/10


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

8/10

If I can see what happens to it in an animation sequence, I might up it to a 9/10.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

10/10 Seems like a cool character.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

9/10 nice avatar but it kinda looks like a door


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

10/10. Very immersive.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

6/10


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

8.5/10


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

6/10


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

0.1/10


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

6/10

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

7.9/10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

1/10. Sorry.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

penguin/10


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

9000/10, I'd use that for myself, but I don't want the skellybob to spill the tea while attempting such a thing.


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

4/10, not the biggest fan of matrix here


----------



## Pokabu72 (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd rate a solid 7/10. I'd probably rate higher if I'd seen the Matrix for myself.


----------



## Pokabu72 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ooops. Someone replied, so I guess I just screwd everything up. Lol.
@pillarsofcreation I'll give you a 3/10.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Not sure who it is, but it does look kinda interesting. 6/10


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

5/10 because its plain and flat. But it has fangs which I like so +2 for those and it's a smiley face which is worth a bare minimum of +1 anywhere so final count 8/10.


----------

